# Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE



## windows (20. März 2010)

*Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

Hi,
heute (20. März 2010) hat die Linke einen *Entwurf* für ein Parteiprogramm erstellt.

Das Programm hier zu beschreiben passt nicht gut, da schließlich jeder seine eigene Meinung hat.

Link zum PDF:
Hier

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich finde das Programm extrem schlecht, allein schon die Überwindung des Kapitalismus ist lächerlich.
Konnte es bis jetzt leider noch nicht ganz durchlesen.

MFG
windows


----------



## Jakob (20. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

[X] Ich finde die Zielsetzungen der Linken grundsätzlich falsch.

Die Idee, dass alle gleich sind klingt zwar im Ersten Moment nicht schlecht, aber es ist klar das Mehrleister belohnt werden müssen, da sie gebraucht werden. Wenn das nicht gegeben ist wissen wir ja was passiert. Siehe DDR vor 20 Jahren.
Nette Idee, aber niemals zur zufriedenheit aller realisierbar.


----------



## Malkav85 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

[X] Ich finde die Zielsetzungen der Linken grundsätzlich falsch.

Sorry, aber ich habe nur den ersten Ansatz der Präampel gelesen und musste schon den Kopf schütteln.

Ich frage mich jedes Mal bei den "Vorschlägen" der Linken: 
a) Wer bezahlt das? 
b) Wer denkt sich solch eine Utopie aus?


----------



## akaEmpty (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

Das Problem sind nicht DIE LINKE(N), sondern materialistisch eingestellte Menschen bzw. Kapitalisten bzw. ihr drei. 
Das müßt ihr nicht persönlich nehmen, denn ihr seid nunmal so geprägt und habt nie die Anstrengung unternommen, darüber nachzudenken, ob es so, wie es ist, richtig ist. Oder ob es anders besser sein könnte.
Ihr habt akzeptiert wie es ist und aus den genannten oder anderen Gründen könnt ihr euch nichts anderes vorstellen (Was der *Bauer* nicht kennt, frisst er ja bekanntlich *auch* nicht)

Eigentlich ist es für's kapitalistische System auch optimal, wenn sich die Individuen keine Gedanken machen, bzw. das System nicht hinterfragen. Denn sie könnten darauf kommen, daß sich seit Jahrhunderten nichts geändert hat.

Sehen wir's mal nüchtern und objektiv:

So wie bisher geht's nicht mehr lang weiter. Es sei denn, wir geben unsere Freiheit für unsere Sicherheit auf (Das ist es, was uns als Notwendigkeit vorgegaukelt werden wird und dagegen wird die DDR wie ein Kindergarten gewesen sein).
Andernfalls, d.h. im Falle einer radikalen Änderung, müßten wir alle bereit sein Opfer zu bringen und auf vieles zu verzichten, worauf ihr drei z.B. kaum Bock hättet, oder?

Was heißt das in Bezug auf diesen Thread?
Befasst euch am besten zuerst mit dem Thema, bevor ihr euch völlig unfundierte Meinungen erlaubt, die auf irgendeinem Pseudo-Halbwissen basieren (Ich bezweifle z.B. ganz stark, daß ihr weder mal etwas vom "Kommunistischen Manifest" gehört habt, geschweige denn wißt, was das ist oder jemals auch nur die Gelegenheit gehabt hättet, euch damit zu befassen).

Schönen Gruß!

edit: Das lustige ist, daß es so oder so eine radikale Änderung geben wird. Aber besser für die Völker der Welt wäre eine Änderung, die von den Beherrschten ausgeht und nicht von den Herrschenden. Vielleicht werden wir noch gemeinsam erleben, was ich (und andere) damit meinen. (Gott behüte uns!)


----------



## Jakob (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

Ich denke wir haben uns sehr wohl Gedanken darüber gemacht, was man auch an unseren Komentaren sehen kann. 
Ich stimme dir sehr wohl zu das die heutige Entwicklung nicht gerade die ist die mich anspricht. Ich beziehe mich hier auf den Überwachungsstaat.
Du hast auch recht, ich habe zwar schon mal etwas von dem Kommunistischen Manifest gehört mich aber noch nicht großartig damit befasst. 
Nur denke ich das es keine Lösung ist alles gleichzustellen und außenpolitisch alles abzulehnen. Manchmal muss man einfach Entscheidungen treffen.
Aber da es hier nur um die LINKE und das damit verbundene Parteiprogramm geht, überleg dir eines:
Hättest du die nötige Motivation einen schwierigen Beruf auszuführen, der mit einer langen Ausbildung verbunden ist, nur um am Ende  zu sehen, das der gerade 18-Jährige Schulabbrecher kaum weniger Geld verdient?
Du hättest kein großes Angebot mehr an allen möglichen Gütern. Das alles bringt der Kommunismus mit sich.
Und wenn niemand mehr die wenig gut bezahlten schwierigen, aber notwendigen Berufe erlernt, da er sowieso das Geld bekommt, dann kann man das mit der Wirtschaft gleich total vergessen.
Daas wäre nur zu regeln indem man wieder eine Bezahlung direkt auf die Leistung bezieht. Und damit wären wir wieder beim Kapitalismus.
Ich habe nicht gemeint, das Kapitalismus perfekt ist, aber Kommunismus ist aus meiner Sicht auch die falsche Herangehensweise.
Das waren  jetzt nur ein paar Beispiele, natürlich ist es viel komplizierter.
Die soziale Marktwirtschaft wie wir sie in Deutschland haben finde ich trotzdem nicht schlecht, wenn auch verbesserungswürdig. Man hat jedenfalls die Freiheit, die man sonst im Kommunismus nicht hätte.

Ich hoffe du verstehst jetztworauf ich hinauswollte.


----------



## akaEmpty (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

Leider sind viele Informationen, die über den bzw. vom oder zum "Klassenfeind" durchdrangen oftmals genauso beabsichtigt oder manipuliert, wie die, die in den Nachrichten gesendet werden.

Du gehst davon aus, daß es Kommunismus und Kapitalismus gibt. Diese in deren bisherigen Daseinsformen zu vergleichen ist aber ein hinkender Vergleich. Beim Kommunismus gilt es zu allererst zu differenzieren, zwischen dem realen Kommunismus und Kriegskommunismus... 

Desweiteren ist es dir sicherlich auch neu davon zu hören, daß in Ostdeutschland produktionsreife Entwürfe von Autos in den Schubladen schlummerten, die dem 1. VW Golf in nichts nachstanden und wären diese Autos produziert worden, wäre der 1. "Ost-Golf" sogar noch vor dem ersten VW-Golf vom Band gerollt. 

Die Antwort auf die Frage, warum diese Autos nie produziert wurden, liegt in der Definition von Kriegskommunismus.

Ich werde evtl. zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt etwas ausführlicher. Heute eher nicht mehr. Außerdem gibt es für den, der sich bilden will, genug zugängliches Wissen.

Bei Dir scheint der Wille dazu vorhanden zu sein. Das ist gut! Leider hast du bisher nur das oberflächliche Wissen dieser Thematik abgeschöpft.


----------



## Jakob (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

Ich bin noch Schüler habe somit nur die Grundstrukturen und einige "Berichte von Zeitzeugen".
Wie zu sehen ist hast du dich "etwas" mehr mit dem Thema befasst als ich, deshalb würde ich sagen
verschieben wir das auf später .


----------



## akaEmpty (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*



> Die soziale Marktwirtschaft wie wir sie in Deutschland haben finde ich trotzdem nicht schlecht,...


Vielleicht regt dich folgende Frage zum Nachdenken an:

Deutschland hat ja recht strenge Lebensmittelkontrollen und wie wir wissen, ist Überproduktion ein wesentlicher Bestandteil des Kapitalismus'. Nun ist es so, daß Deutschland auch Geflügel "überproduziert" und es die Vorgabe gibt, daß z.B. Hähnchen ein Mindestgewicht haben müssen, um in den Handel zu gelangen. Weißt du was mit dem Geflügel passiert, welches diese Norm nicht erfüllt? Sicherlich nicht. Ich kann es Dir verraten. Es wird nach Afrika exportiert (wo es keine Lebensmittelkontrollen gibt, wo auch nicht in jedem Haushalt ein Kühlschrank steht...) und dort weit unter dem Kilopreis verkauft, zu dem es hier gehandelt wird und auch weit unter dem Preis, zu welchem afrikanische Bauern ihr Geflügel verkaufen. Daraus resultierend verlieren diese ihre Existenzgrundlage. Nun meine Frage: *Wie sozial ist diese Form der Wirtschaft tatsächlich?* Dies ist nur eines von unzähligen Beispielen.


----------



## Jakob (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

Daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Wenn das tatsächlich stimmen würde, was ja recht wahrscheinlich wäre, denn irgendwo muss ja das "überflüssige" hin, dann würde sich das sozial tatsächlich nur auf Deutschland beziehen und wäre dann das Gegenteil von sozial. Lass es mich so ausdrücken, deine Argumente leuchten mir vollkommen ein, aber gibt es eine Lösung dieses Problems?
Wie gesagt ich halte Kommunismus zumindestens in dem MAße wie ich ihn kenne nicht für eine Lösung, aber selbst wenn das der Fall wäre wie sollte dann alles aussehen?
Wenn nicht wieder in irgend einem Maße Kapitalismus entstehen sollte, müssten wirklich alle geschlossen dahinter stehen und wie du schon sagtest teilweise extreme Opfer bringen. Und glaubst du nicht auch das es dann wieder innerhalb dieses Kommunismus zu Korruption kommen würde und die "Oberhäupter" dann immernoch gleichgestellt wären?
Und dann wären wir wieder bei der Diktatur von Wenigen - einer Art Oligarchie.


----------



## akaEmpty (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

Es ist tatsächlich sehr schwer umsetzbar, was nicht "unmöglich" bedeutet. Unmöglich jedoch ist definitiv eine langfristige Umsetzung des Kapitalismus'. Mittlerweile könnte man als Pessimist auch schon behaupten, daß der globale Kapitalismus zum Selbstläufer geworden ist und nur noch durch sich selbst aufzuhalten ist, indem er sich seine eigene Existenzgrundlage entzieht, was sicherlich auch für uns unangenehme Folgen hätte.

Könnte eine Antwort auf deine Frage vllt. (um auf's Thema zurückzukommen) im Parteiprogramm der Linken zu finden sein? Eine Universallösung gibt es nicht, weil vor uns noch kein Mensch in der selben Situation war, wie wir es heute sind. Wir müssen - wie kleine Kinder - aus unseren Fehlern lernen, bevor wir in den Brunnen fallen.

Ich wünsche eine gute Nacht!


----------



## Jakob (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

Ebenfalls gute Nacht.
Danke für die aufschlussreiche Diskussion.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

_[X]Ich finde man sollte einiges Grundsätzlich verändern._

Die Option "Ich finde die Zielsetzungen der Linken grundsätzlich falsch." hat imho in der Umfrage gar nichts zu suchen und jeder, der sie anwählt, sollte sich mal überlegen, was er von einem Parteiprogramm erwartet. Es ist der Sinn einer Demokratie, dass es auch Parteien gibt, deren Ziele einem nicht gefallen. Das heißt nicht, dass deren Programm neu geschrieben werden muss oder unbrauchbar ist. Nur, dass man lieber eine andere Partei wählt.

Dieses Programm kränkelt imho aber auf einer ganz anderen Ebene:
Es weiß nicht, was es sein will.

Der Anfang ist eine (teilweise sinn-)lose Aneinanderreihung von Buzzwords. An vielen Stellen hat man den Eindruck, dass einige davon auch noch nachträglich eingestreut oder an anderer Stelle abgeschrieben wurden (gerade wenn es um Ökologie geht). Sowas kann man verzapfen, wenn man als populistische Partei auf die Jagd nach Wählern gehen möchte, die eh nicht weiter, als bis zu( ihre)r Schlagzeile lesen (was ja nicht nur von der Linken praktiziert wird)

Dann gibt es da einen längern Abschnitt über alle Fehler der heutige Gesellschaft. Komplett anderer Stil, komplett anderes Zielpublikum - und in dieser Form als Grundlage für einen Parteitag zu gebrauchen, auf dem dann die zugehörigen Lösungen erarbeitet werden. Ohne die ist er fast gar nicht zu gebrauchen, passt definitiv nicht in das gleiche Dokument, wie die der erste Abschnitt.

Es folgt ein historischer Abriss. Nett, aber wieder was vollkommen anderes, dass nicht zu den anderen Teilen des Dokumentes passt - und etwas, dass imho nur eine konservative Partei in ihr Programm aufnehmen sollte. Bei einer progressiven wirkt etwas merkwürdig, dass sie derart in der Vergangenheit lebt, anstelle nur die Weisheiten der Vergangenheit auf die Zukunft zu projezieren. Als Wahlkampfprogramm, wie der erste Teil, ist es in jedem Fall ungeeignet.

Das gleiche gilt für den nächsten Abschnitt: Ein schönes Bild einer besseren Gesellschaft. Sowas kann man aufstellen, wenn man Leute zum nachdenken bringen will, und zwar zum nachdenken weit abseits ausgetretener Pfade. Dummerweise lassen sich viele Leute nicht so ohne weiteres dazu bewegen und wenn man sowas mit Populismus und historischer Verklärtheit zusammenschmeißt, wird der Leser kaum die nötige Offenheit mitbringen. (dieser Thread mag ein Beispiel dafür sein)
Als Grundlage für reale Politik ist es -ohne konkrete Umsetzungsvorschläge- aber unbrauchbar.

Zu guter letzt ein paar politische Forderungen. Sowas gehört imho wirklich in ein Parteiprogramm und würde ein gutes Gegenstück zum zweiten Abschnitt abgeben - wenn denn diese Forderungen mit ein paar Lösungs- und Umsetzungsvorschlägen gewürzt werden. So ist es eine loses Rahmengerüst, dass zwar die Grundlage für eine Parteiorientierung darstellen kann, aber in dieser Eigenschaft wieder zu keinem der anderen Teile passt. (und in dieser Form zu dem daran krankt, dass es -ähnlich wie der erste Abschnitt- sehr zusammengewürfelt wirkt, Motto "schreiben wir mal für jeden etwas rein, der uns nicht von Grund auf hasst")


Fazit:
Es hängt von den persönlichen Idealen ab, was man von den Zielen der Linken hält. Aber dieses Parteiprogramm ist auch objektiv miserabel. Vermittelt wird für mich das Bild einer "Partei", die vor allem eines ist: Bunt zusammengewürfelt, unkoordiniert und nicht einmal mit sich selbst einig. Populisten, Ewiggestrige, Meckerköpfe, Idealisten/Utopisten und hauptberuflich Oppositionelle haben sich zusammengeschlossen und ihre gesammelten Werke der letzten Jahrzehnte aneinander gehängt (stellenweise mit ein paar neuen Ausdrücken gespikt), weil sie jeder für sich keine Chance hätten. Zusammen mögen sie ein paar Prozent der Stimmen bekommen - aber gemeinsam entscheidungsfähig macht sie das nicht.

Sogesehen vielleicht ein schlechtes, aber kein unpassendes Programm. Denn genau das gleiche Bild vermitteln auch die gesammelten öffentlichen Auftritte unterschiedlicher Bereiche der Linken sowie ihre Geschichte. Schade ist allerdings, dass dadurch in der Partei durchaus vorhandene wertvolle Ansätze verschüttet werden. (Teile sind offensichtlich in der Lage, angewandte Politik zu machen, andere Teile stellen überaus wichtige Grundsatzfragen, wieder andere zeigen auf, wo die Gedanken durch ausgetrene Pfade eingeschränkt sind,...)


----------



## ole88 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

ein thema was ich liebe, momentan geht in deutschland zuvieles in die falsche richtung, und ich bin der meinung das es bald nen schlag tut, zumindest hoff ich das denn wenn es so weiter geht wirds uns bald so wie griechenland gehen oder noch schlimmer, was die arbeitslosen zahlen betrifft sowieso.
die linke hat gute ansätze allerdings passt nicht alles so wie es sein sollte, und jakob ich stimm dir absolut zu


----------



## Riot_deluxe (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

Da hier einige immer wieder unsere tolle "soziale" Marktwirtschaft verteidigen, hier mal ein Beispiel das stellvertretend für viele Machenschaften der Wirtschaft/Industrie steht:

"Die Geschichte des Hernn Müller

Der Herr Müller kommt aus Aretsried, 
Das liegt in Bayern, also ganz im Süden. 

Der Herr Müller ist ein Unternehmer und das, was in den Fabriken von 
Herrn Müller hergestellt wird, habt ihr sicher alle schon mal gesehen, 
Wenn ihr im Supermarkt wart. Der Herr Müller stellt nämlich lauter 
Sachen her, die aus Milch gemacht werden. Naja, eigentlich stellen die 
Kühe die Milch her, aber der Herr Müller verpackt sie schön und sorgt 
dafür, daß sie in den Supermarkt kommen, wo ihr sie Dann kaufen könnt. 

Die Sachen, die der Herr Müller herstellt sind so gut, daß sogar der 
Herr Bohlen dafür Werbung gemacht hat. 

Weil der Herr Müller ein Unternehmer ist, hat er sich gedacht,er 
Unternimmt mal was und baut eine neue Fabrik. Und zwar baut er sie in 
Sachsen, das ist ganz im Osten. 

Eigentlich braucht niemand eine neue Milchfabrik, weil es schon viel zu 
Viele davon gibt, und Diese viel zu viele Milchprodukte produzieren, 
Aber der Herr Müller hat sie trotzdem gebaut. 

Und weil die Leute in Sachsen ganz arm sind und keine Arbeitsplätze 
Haben, unterstützt der Staat den Bau neuer Fabriken mit Geld. 
Arbeitsplätze hat man nämlich im Gegensatz zu Milchprodukten nie genug. 
Also hat der Herr Müller einen Antrag ausgefüllt, ihn zur Post gebracht 
Und abgeschickt. 

Ein paar Tage später haben ihm Dann das Land Sachsen und die Herren von 
Der Europäischen Union in Brüssel einen Scheck über 70 Millionen Euro 
Geschickt. 70 Millionen, das ist eine Zahl mit sieben Nullen, also ganz 
Viel Geld. Viel mehr, als in euer Sparschwein passt. 

Der Herr Müller hat also seine neue Fabrik gebaut und 158 Leute 
Eingestellt. Hurra, Herr Müller. 

Nachdem die neue Fabrik von Herrn Müller nun ganz viele Milchprodukte 
Hergestellt hat, hat er gemerkt, daß er sie gar nicht verkaufen kann, 
Denn es gibt ja viel zu viele Fabriken und Milchprodukte. 

Naja, eigentlich hat er das schon vorher gewußt, auch die Herren vom 
Land Sachsen und der Europäischen Union haben das gewußt, es ist nämlich 
Kein Geheimnis. Das Geld haben sie ihm trotzdem gegeben. 

Ist ja nicht ihr Geld, sondern eures. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. 

Also was hat er gemacht, der Herr Müller? In Niedersachsen, das ist 
Ziemlich weit im Norden, hat der Herr Müller auch eine Fabrik. Die steht 
Da schon seit 85 Jahren und irgendwann hatte der Herr Müller sie 
Gekauft. Weil er jetzt die schöne neue Fabrik in Sachsen hatte, hat der 
Herr Müller die alte Fabrik in Niedersachsen nicht mehr gebraucht, er 
Hat sie geschlossen und 175 Menschen haben ihre Arbeit verloren. 

Wenn ihr in der Schule gut aufgepasst habt, Dann habt ihr sicher schon 
Gemerkt, daß der Herr Müller 17 Arbeitsplätze weniger geschaffen hat, 
Als er abgebaut hat. Dafür hat er 70 Millionen Euro bekommen. 

Wenn ihr jetzt die 70 Millionen durch 17 teilt, dafür könnt ihr ruhig 
Einen Taschenrechner nehmen, Dann wißt ihr, daß der Herr Müller für 
Jeden vernichteten Arbeitsplatz über 4 Millionen Euro bekommen hat. 

Da lacht er, der Herr Müller. Natürlich nur, wenn niemand hinsieht. 
Ansonsten guckt er ganz traurig und erzählt jedem, wie schlecht es ihm geht. 

Aber der Herr Müller sitzt nicht nur Rum, sondern er sorgt auch dafür, 
daß es ihm besser geht. Er ist nämlich sparsam, der Herr Müller. 

Sicher kennt ihr die Becher, in denen früher die Milch von Herrn Müller 
Verkauft wurden. Die schmeckt gut und es passten 500 ml rein, das ist 
Ein halber Liter. Seit einiger Zeit verkauft der Herr Müller seine Milch 
Aber in lustigen Flaschen, nicht mehr in Bechern. Die sind praktisch, 
Weil man sie wieder verschließen kann und sehen hübsch aus. Allerdings 
Sind nur noch 400 ml drin, sie kosten aber dasselbe. Da spart er was, 
Der Herr Müller. Und sparen ist eine Tugend, das wissen wir alle. 

Wenn ihr jetzt fragt, warum solche ekelhaften Schmarotzer wie der Herr 
Müller nicht einfach an den nächsten Baum gehängt werden, Dann muß ich 
Euch sagen, daß man so etwas einfach nicht tut. 

Wenn ihr aber das nächste mal im Supermarkt seid, Dann laßt doch einfach 
Die Sachen vom Herrn Müller im Regal stehen und kauft die Sachen, die 
Daneben stehen. Die schmecken genauso gut, sind meistens billiger und 
Werden vielleicht von einem Unternehmer hergestellt, für den der Begriff 
"soziale Verantwortung" noch eine Bedeutung hat"

Quelle:

http://www.oekoimpuls.de/pdf%20dateien/GeschichteHr.M%FCller.pdf


----------



## Jakob (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Da hier einige immer wieder unsere tolle "soziale" Marktwirtschaft verteidigen, hier mal ein Beispiel das stellvertretend für viele Machenschaften der Wirtschaft/Industrie steht:
> http://www.oekoimpuls.de/pdf%20dateien/GeschichteHr.M%FCller.pdf




Natürlich ist das unfair, aber Marktwirtschaft bedeutet doch auch das jeder selbst entscheiden darf was er kauft.
Das Problem ist nur das die wenigsten über die Umstände im klaren sind.


----------



## schub97 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

Ja,einige haben keine Ahnung was die Umstände sind zu denen gehör ich auch.Du weißt anscheinend nichts über den Stand in Sachen ArmutWie ich am gelesen habe,sagtest du dass Mehrleister mehr bekommen sollen.UND was ist mti denen die keine arbeit haben?Sollen die solange verrecken bsi sie ausgestorben sind oder was verfolgst du für ein ziel?Nimms nicht persöhnlich,aber leider sind noch zu viele so eingestellt.Sie wollen für die,die sowie shcon genug Geld im Rachen haben,noch mehr,sodass sie am ende daran ersticken.Und die die es brauchen,trocknen aus und verdursten schlussendlich.(das ist nicht wortwörtlich gemeint)

Es stimmen mehr leute für die Linke,weil sie ihren Job verloren haben oder weil sie nun Kurzarbeiter sind.Und da dies immer werden steigen die Stimmen für die Linke.

Nun möche ich auch hier wieder folgendes aufgreifen:Was ist nutzloser:Ein Plan der vielleicht nicht Funktioniert oder ein Plan der das Land zerstört?
Da schlage ich eher ersteres vor 

Lg schub97


----------



## Riot_deluxe (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*



Jakob schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das unfair, aber Marktwirtschaft bedeutet doch auch das jeder selbst entscheiden darf was er kauft.
> Das Problem ist nur das die wenigsten über die Umstände im klaren sind.



Und deshalb bedarf es einem System, dass den Markt Grenzen setzt. Wie weit diese Grenzen gehen, darüber kann man sich ja noch streiten... Außerdem bedarf es einem System, das die Menschen aufklärt und keine Lobbypolitik für ihre Freunde aus der Wirtschaft macht.

Jemand hat hier geschrieben, dass er sich fragt woher Die Linke das Geld nehmen will um ihre Pläne umzusetzen. Nun ganz einfach, wenn Menschen wie Ackermann und Müller von der Regierung nicht mehr Milliarden -für ihre Misswirtschaft- in den A... gesteckt bekommen, ist auch Geld dafür da. 

Hier noch ein klasse Beispiel, schaut euch den Beitrag bis zum Ende an, wirklich sehr interessant:

YouTube - Dumpinglöhne gehen vor! Arbeitgeber feuern nach Belieben um an Billigarbeiter zu kommen!

Die wahren Sozialschmarotzer sitzen ganz oben und nicht unten!


----------



## der_knoben (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

Wir dürfen hierbei leider nicht vergessen, dass Kapitalismus auf das Kapital abzielt.
Und in erster Linie sieht es so aus, dass die Großen immer mehr bekommen, und die kleinen immer weniger.
Das ganze funktioniert in Betrieben durch Restrukturierung - das klingt übrigens besser als Leute entlassen. Das Problem dahinter ist, dass die Firmen, um weiterhin Geld bekommen zu können, ein jährliches Wachstum aufweisen sollten - das freut übrigens auch die Anleger, sonst sähe es übrigens auch schlecht mit der Kapitalgedeckten Altersversorge aus.
Da das Problem nun darin besteht, dass man nicht mehr vom Produkt absetzen kann, muss man in der Verwaltung und am Personal sparen -> Leute entlassen.
Der Kapitalismus braucht übrigens Arbeitslose, oder wie sollte man sonst wem klarmachen, dass er für weniger Geld arbeiten muss, damit er nicht entlassen wird.
Das nächste Problem liegt darin, dass unsere Großen Partei alle Geld aus der Wirtschaft bekommen, die sind ja alle arm. Wenn mans extrem sieht, ist das Bestechung. Wenn dann ein Herr Westerwelle meint: "Arbeit muss sich wieder lohnen", und dann auf den ALG2 Empfänger rumgehackt wird, dann kann ich das nicht verstehen.
Lohnt sich Arbeit wieder mehr für jemanden Grad so mehr als ALG2 hat, wenn der ALG2 Empfänger weniger hat? Ich glaube nicht.
Ziel das Staates sollte es eigentlich sein, dass jeder Arbeit bekommt, will man wohl aber nicht.
Und Sozialismus muss nicht heißen, dass der, der mehr bekommt, am Ende genauso viel hat, wie der, der weniger bekommt.
Wenn wir einfach mal das aktuelle System gerechter Aufbauen würden, dann wären viele Probleme gar nicht so groß. Warum werden eigentlich die Krankenversicherungsabgaben gedeckelt? Warum zahlt nciht jeder prozentual das gleiche, Einkommensunabhängig?
Es würde einfach schon reichen, wenn man das ganze mal richtig anpacken würde.

Und zu der Frage: Wie wollen sie das finanzieren?
Die Frage besteht doch darin, wie alles andere bisher finanziert wurde. Schon mal den Schuldenberg gesehen, der in den letzten Jahrzehnten extrem angestiegen ist. Scheinbar wurde auch hier nichts gemacht, wofür man das Geld hatte, sondern imemr schön auf Pump gelebt.
Die Krise wird auch durch den Steuerzahler bewältigt und nicht durch die Verursacher. Vllt sollte man einfach mal die Leute zur Verantwortung ziehen. Übrigens ein tolle Ansicht von Volker Pispers zu dem Thema.

WDR 2 Der Sender. - Westzeit - Volker Pispers


----------



## Wincenty (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

Einaml Vorweg ich bin ebenfalls Schüler, aber meine mütterliche Seite entstammt aus Polen und als Kind habe ich ja so ziemlich viel gutes gehört vom Kommunismus. Jetzt sind welche die sagen: Quatsch! reinste schönrederei!
Stimmt nicht sie haben mir versucht zu erklären wo das System hätte verbessert werden müssen.
"Kommunismus" Eigentum an die Kommunen, doch was ist wenn es Falsch verstanden ist? Was ist wenn dieser Eigentum eigentlich nur Produktionsgüter und Produktionsanlagen sind? Es wäre besser wenn gewisse Einrichtungen wie nicht nur Bildungswesen sondern auch alle anderen Bereiche verstaatlicht werden. Dass heißt nicht das alles dem Staat gehört sondern der Staat mit einigen anderen Firmen in Konkurenz stehen. Dies wäre besser weil dann der Staat könnte verhindern, dass wie die Energiekonzerne die Preise abkarten und dies geht nur wenn es im Staat ein Mehrparteiensystem gibt und jeder jedem auf die Fingerschaut weil sonst bestünde die Gefahr, dass der Staat mit bei solchen krummen Touren mitmacht.
Ich bin der Meinung, wie soll der Kommunismus richtig funktionieren wenn dass wichtigste, also sein Herz, die Demokratie fehlt? Es ist doch klar jeder hat eine andere Meinung und wenn alle dass gleiche Recht haben sollen, dann sollen sie auch ihre eigene Partei haben (außer die ganz Rechten - das ist doch klar wie Kloßbrühe oder?) und eigentlich sollte der Kommunismus für den Menschen sein und nicht der Mensch für das System wie früher bei der UDSSR oder anderen Ländern.
Und jetzt zum Privateigentum - der soll auch Privat bleiben, da jeder Mensch das Recht hat etwas eigenes zu besitzen ABER NICHT AUF KOSTEN ANDERER wie es heute ist. Wir haben schöne Häuser, Autos,... auf Kosten der Entwicklungsländer. Die müssen für Löhne arbeiten die nicht nur miserable sind sondern auch noch das Arbeitsumfeld auch noch Menschenungerecht ist.

Zurück zu den Linken: Ziel schlecht wenn die einen Kommunismus wie bis dahin erstreben wollen
die Idee des Kommunismus ist gut nur muss diese richtig umgesetzt werden.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Die Krise wird auch durch den Steuerzahler bewältigt und nicht durch die Verursacher. Vllt sollte man einfach mal die Leute zur Verantwortung ziehen.



Wir leben in einem Wirtschaftssystem, in dem Gewinne privatisiert werden und Verluste sozialisiert.


----------



## Poulton (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

[x]Ich finde die Zielsetzungen der Linken grundsätzlich falsch.



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Und deshalb bedarf es einem System, dass den Markt Grenzen setzt.


Ohja, wir leben derzeit in ungezügeltem, bitterbösen Kapitalismus ohne  jede Regeln. Und der Sozialismus hat ohnehin ja bereits seine  Überlegenheit im vorrangegangen Jahrhundert, mit Millionen von Toten, bewiesen!



> Die wahren Sozialschmarotzer sitzen ganz oben und nicht unten!


Bring ausser Parolengeschrei und Einzelfällen(!) endlich mal vernünftige und belegbare Fakten.



Wincenty schrieb:


> Dies wäre besser weil dann der Staat könnte verhindern, dass wie die Energiekonzerne die Preise abkarten


Nein. Der Staat sollte endlich für mehr Wettbewerb im Strommarkt sorgen. Dafür kann er auch gerne über das Kartellrecht Druck auf die Energiekonzerne ausüben und einen liberalisierten Markt über Mechanismen wie die Bundesnetzagentur steuern. Also Mechanismen, die sich an anderer Stelle schon bewährt haben. 


An der Stelle passend: Konsum-, Wachstums- und Kapitalismuskritik: Zurück in ein prämodernes Disneyland? - Gérard Bökenkamp - eigentümlich frei

€: Die Vergleiche mit dem NPD Parteiprogramm verkneif ich mir vorläufig...


----------



## Wincenty (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*



17&4 schrieb:


> Nein. Der Staat sollte endlich für mehr Wettbewerb im Strommarkt sorgen. Dafür kann er auch gerne über das Kartellrecht Druck auf die Energiekonzerne ausüben und einen liberalisierten Markt über Mechanismen wie die Bundesnetzagentur steuern. Also Mechanismen, die sich an anderer Stelle schon bewährt haben.



Ich meinte mit Preiseabkarten die Steigerung obwohl sie einen Konkurenzkampf machen sollten. Wenn der Staat überall grüne Energie zum fairen Preis bringen würde müssten die Energiekonzerne auch den Preis senken um dabei zu bleiben sonst würden sie ja pleite gehen, was mich nicht im geringstem stören würde, wenn die Konzerne an die Mitarbeiter (ausgeschlossen Manager und die ganz hohen Tiere) eine Abfindung bezahlen würden in höhe eines Jahresgehaltes.

Die Manager und hohe Tiere sollen schließlich bluten


----------



## JePe (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

[X] Ich finde die Zielsetzungen der Linken grundsaetzlich falsch, weil ideologisch diktiert, realitaetsfern und letztlich nur diktatorisch verwirklichbar.

Ausserdem hatte ich beim Lesen des Programms (immerhin - drei Jahre nach Gruendung des Nachfolgers des Nachfolgers des Nachfolgers der SED gibt es rechtzeitig zur NRW-Wahl eins ...) jede Menge fiese Dejavus.

_Wir laden alle Menschen ein, die eine andere Politik und eine bessere Welt wollen, die fuer Freiheit und Gleichheit eintreten, fuer Emanzipation und soziale Gerechtigkeit, fuer internationale Solidaritaet, Frieden und Oekologie. Es gibt Alternativen zur herrschenden Politik und zum kapitalistischen System, zu seinen Krisen und Ungerechtigkeiten: eine Gesellschaft im Einklang mit der Natur, die sich auf Freiheit und Gleichheit gruendet, eine Gesellschaft ohne Ausbeutung und Unterdrueckung._

_Wirtschaftliche Entwicklung darf nicht nur dem Markt und den Unternehmen ueberlassen, sondern muss in ihren Grundrichtungen demokratisch gesteuert werden._

_Fuer DIE LINKE ist Krieg kein Mittel der Politik. Wir fordern die Aufloesung der NATO und ihre Ersetzung durch ein kollektives Sicherheitssystem unter Beteiligung Russlands._

(DIE LINKE)

_Das in Deutschland operierende Finanzkapital hat der deutschen  Volkswirtschaft zu dienen. Die im kapitalistischen Finanz- und  Wirtschaftssystem florierende schrankenlose Vermehrung des Geldkapitals  durch Subventions-, Steuer-, Kredit- und Zinsprivilegien fuehrt zu  gravierenden Fehlentwicklungen der Wirtschaft und muss deswegen  eingedaemmt werden. 

Der Staat muss der Wirtschaft Rahmenrichtlinien vorgeben; falls noetig,  Richtdaten setzen und durchsetzen, wenn das Gemeinwohl dies erfordert.  Nicht das Volk dient der Wirtschaft, vielmehr muss die Wirtschaft dem  Volke dienen. 

Der Materialismus der letzten Jahrzehnte hat die Zerstoerung der  natuerlichen Lebensgrundlagen in unverantwortlicher Weise vorangetrieben.  Hemmungsloses Wirtschaftswachstum,radikale Landschaftsveraenderung,  ehrgeizig ueberzogene Industrieprojekte, Industrialisierung der  Landwirtschaft, Verstaedterung von Doerfern sowie die Vernichtung  gewachsener Stadtstrukturen wurden und werden durch etablierte Parteien,  Verbaende und Interessengruppen verantwortungslos vorangetrieben.

Wir brauchen eine Sozialpolititik, die sozialer Gerechtigkeit und  wirtschaftlicher Vernunft entspricht. Sie hat die Aufgabe, den Wohlstand  des ganzen Volkes zu festigen, den einzelnen in allen Wechselfaellen des  menschlichen Lebens vor unverschuldeter Not zu bewahren und ihm einen  sorgenfreien Lebensabend zu sichern. 

Deutsche Streitkraefte duerfen nicht Mittel internationaler  Grossmachtpolitik sein. Daher fordert die NPD den Austritt aus der NATO und die Schaffung eines  gesamteuropaeischen Sicherheitssystems._

(NPD)

Merke: alles ist shice, schuld sind die Anderen, Loesungen sind NATO-Austritt / Aufloesung, staatlich diktierte Oekonomie und Geldwirtschaft, mehr Sozialstaat sowie viel mehr Gruenanlagen.


----------



## Jakob (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*



Wincenty schrieb:


> Ich meinte mit Preiseabkarten die Steigerung obwohl sie einen Konkurenzkampf machen sollten. Wenn der Staat überall grüne Energie zum fairen Preis bringen würde müssten die Energiekonzerne auch den Preis senken um dabei zu bleiben sonst würden sie ja pleite gehen, was mich nicht im geringstem stören würde, wenn die Konzerne an die Mitarbeiter (ausgeschlossen Manager und die ganz hohen Tiere) eine Abfindung bezahlen würden in höhe eines Jahresgehaltes.
> 
> Die Manager und hohe Tiere sollen schließlich bluten


Du vergisst aber hier, dass nicht jeder Manager durch irgendwelche schmutzigen Geschäfte geworden ist.
Mit Abstand mehr von ihnen sind es geworden, da sie die dazu benötigten Anforderungen der Ausbildung erfüllen und sich vorher schon in irgendeiner Weise bewiesen haben.
Außerdem wenn die Firma pleite ist, dann sag mir mal woher sie das Geld für die Tausenden an Jahresgehälter nehmen soll?


----------



## Wincenty (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

Ihr privates Geld, ganz einfach. Die meisten haben sich ja das Geld eingesteckt und wenn du sagst das würde nicht auf alle zutreffen da hast du zwar recht aber versuch mal deine Finger von mehr als 250.000€ zu lassen wenn du weißt keiner wird es merken. Das ist dieselbe Geschichte wie mit dem experiment wo eine Gruppe Studenten die Wärter und die anderen die Gefangen waren. Fast jeder wird seine Macht ausnutzen.

Warum?

Weil der Mensch genau wie ein Virus oder Parasit nur darauf aus ist sich so gut wie möglich zu fühlen und so viele wie möglich an Nachkommen (Erfolg) zu haben ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste oder Umwelt.

Nicht vergessen: Ich bin ein Schüler, d.h. ich habe nicht viel Zeit um mich mit sowas zu beschäftigen da ich mehr Zeit verplempere an Literaturgeschichte zu lernen, was völliger Schwachsinn ist.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*



17&4 schrieb:


> Ohja, wir leben derzeit in ungezügeltem, bitterbösen Kapitalismus ohne jede Regeln.



Schön, dass du das erkannt hast! Das sagen auch einige renommierte Wirtschaftsexperten. Sogar Großunternehmer die ihren Angestellten gegenüber noch so etwas wie soziale Verantwortung empfinden:

YouTube - Trigema-Chef Wolfgang Grupp bei Sandra Maischberger (2.3.2010)



17&4 schrieb:


> Und der Sozialismus hat ohnehin ja bereits seine  Überlegenheit im vorrangegangen Jahrhundert, mit Millionen von Toten, bewiesen!



Das ist von so Menschen wie dir immer das Totschlag-Argument. Wer den Kapitalismus kritisiert und eine Alternative will, möchte natürlich irgend einen Steinzeit-Mörder-Sozialismus. Ich habe geschrieben, dass es einem System bedarf, welches der Wirtschaft grenzen setzt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!



17&4 schrieb:


> Bring ausser Parolengeschrei und Einzelfällen(!) endlich mal vernünftige und belegbare Fakten.



Habe ich zu genüge: Schlecker, Müller, Ackermann, Nokia. Aber darauf gehst du nicht ein. Schaust du dir überhaupt die verlinkten Videos an?

Hier nochmal ein paar Videos die zeigen wer die wahren Sozialschmarotzer sind:

YouTube - Wie macht die Deutsche Bank ihre Gewinne?

YouTube - Die Geschichte von Herrn Müller

YouTube - Dumpinglöhne gehen vor! Arbeitgeber feuern nach Belieben um an Billigarbeiter zu kommen!



17&4 schrieb:


> Nein. Der Staat sollte endlich für mehr Wettbewerb im Strommarkt sorgen. Dafür kann er auch gerne über das Kartellrecht Druck auf die Energiekonzerne ausüben und einen liberalisierten Markt über Mechanismen wie die Bundesnetzagentur steuern. Also Mechanismen, die sich an anderer Stelle schon bewährt haben.



Ach, da soll der Staat dann doch eingreifen/regulieren? Damit widersprichst du dir in deiner Argumentation gegen mich selber!

Und nochmal: Wir leben in einem Wirtschaftssystem in dem Gewinne privatisiert werden (Milliarden in die Taschen von wenigen wandern) und Verluste sozialisiert (Millionen Menschen Einschnitte hinnehmen müssen, um die Wirtschaft zu stützen). Und wer behauptet, dass dieses System auf Dauer funktioniert der soll bitte einfach hier drauf schauen:

Staatsverschuldung: Schuldenuhr

Es bedarf zwangsläufig einer Alternative und selbst wenn sich dieses System noch 20 Jahre halten kann.

Und bevor du mir jetzt wieder mit deinen oberflächlichen Totschlag-Argumenten kommst, geh auf die Reportagen ein und beantworte mir ob es sozial gerecht ist, dass dieses System so etwas zulässt!


----------



## der_knoben (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

Wir allen wissen doch, dass der DDR-Sozialismus keine Demokratie war. War deshalb eigentlich alles schlecht was da war. Und übrigens ist die DDR nicht an maroder Wirtschaft pleite gegangen, sondern daran, dass ihr keiner Kredite geben wollte.
Wenn man die Staatsverschuldung der DDR mit unseren heutigen BRD-Staatsverschuldung vergleicht, wird man feststellen, dass die BRD schon pleiterer ist als die DDR jemals war.
Schon mal Statistiken gesehen, bei der die Staatsverschuldung der BRD mit der Eingliederung der DDR zurückgegangen ist? Sowas solls geben, und so war es auch. Das wird bloß nicht gesagt.
Der Sozialismus muss nicht so aussehen, wie in der DDR. Man kann auch Dinge besser machen.
Aber dazu muss man sich manche Dinge erst eingestehen. Und warum sind soziale Gerechtigkeit und Gleichheit so ein großes Problem für viele?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*



17&4 schrieb:


> Ohja, wir leben derzeit in ungezügeltem, bitterbösen Kapitalismus ohne jede Regeln. Und der Sozialismus hat ohnehin ja bereits seine Überlegenheit im vorrangegangen Jahrhundert, mit Millionen von Toten, bewiesen!


 
Der Kapitalismus hat durch die Ausbeutung ganzer Kontinente und Ausrottung von Volksstämmen mehr Tote zu verantworten. 
Von Waffenlieferungen leben Kapitalisten auch heute noch sehr gut. 



17&4 schrieb:


> Bring ausser Parolengeschrei und Einzelfällen(!) endlich mal vernünftige und belegbare Fakten.


 
Westerwelle und Zumwinkel.



17&4 schrieb:


> Nein. Der Staat sollte endlich für mehr Wettbewerb im Strommarkt sorgen. Dafür kann er auch gerne über das Kartellrecht Druck auf die Energiekonzerne ausüben und einen liberalisierten Markt über Mechanismen wie die Bundesnetzagentur steuern. Also Mechanismen, die sich an anderer Stelle schon bewährt haben.


 
Tja, aber die Politik hat doch erst gesorgt, dass der Strommarkt so wurde wie er jetzt ist und auch eine schwarz/gelbe Politik ist nicht daran interessiert, dass es anders wird, denn auch sie wollen nach ihrer Regierungszeit noch bei einigen Firmen unterkommen.
Und dabei ist es egal obs Pharmakonzerne oder Energieunternehmen sind.


----------



## Malkav85 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

*Wäre es denn möglich mal wieder auf das eigentliche Thema -das Parteiprogramm der Linken- zurückzukommen? 

Ihr könnt ja gerne einen eigenen Thread eröffnen über das Pro und Kontra des Sozialismus, aber ich glaube, da gibt es schon genug Threads * **


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

_edit: Der folgende Post setzt sich ebenfalls nur auf abstrakter Ebene mit Aussagen aus dem Parteiprogramm der Linken auseinander.  Ein eigener Thread bzw. eine Umbennung wäre bei fortschreiten dieser Entwicklung angebracht_




Jakob schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das unfair, aber Marktwirtschaft bedeutet doch auch das jeder selbst entscheiden darf was er kauft.
> Das Problem ist nur das die wenigsten über die Umstände im klaren sind.



Und das ist ein sehr elementares Problem für das System, wenn es einen allgemein guten Lebensstandard für alle erreichen möchte. Ein Markt, an dem nicht alle von ihm betroffenen aktiv partizipieren und bei dem nicht jeder einzelne Teilnehmer alle Auswirkungen berücksichtigt, kann unmöglich ein für alle optimales Ergebniss erreichen. Statt dessen wird er zur Bereicherung einiger zulasten all derer führen, die eben nicht partizipieren oder die überdurchschnittlich von den mangelhaft berücksichtigten Auswirkungen betroffen sind.

Der heutige Stand der Technik und Gesellschaft sorgt aber dafür, dass die Handlungen am Markt z.T. schwerwiegenste Auswirkungen auf Natur und Umwelt (nimmt gar nicht teil), zukünftige Generationen (nehmen nicht teil), Gebiete auf der anderen Seite des Erdballs (nehmen bestenfalls indirekt teil) oder auch einfach nur "andere Menschen" (nehmen bestenfalls indirekt teil) haben. Die Berücksichtigung aller existierenden Auswirkungen ist genausowenig gegeben. Oft wird gehandelt, bevor diese überhaupt in vollem umfange bekannt sind (z.B. Pharma- und Genindustrie, viele große Bauprojekte), z.T. werden bekannte Auswirkungen ausgeblendet (insbesondere wenn sie zeitverzögert eintreten, die gesamte Atomtechnik ist ein Paradebeispiel). Aber selbst wenn man sich den perfekten Idealzustand zusammenträumt, in dem alle Menschen gleichberechtigt am Markt teilhaben und alle nur menschenmöglichen Anstrengungen unternehmen, um alle bekannten und noch zu erforschenden Auswirkungen zu berücksichtigen und stellvertretend für die Parteien agieren, die nicht teilnehmen können, selbst dann kann ein Markt nicht fehlerfrei funktionieren. Da steht nämlich "menschenmöglich". Und wie die Bankenkrise bewiesen hat, ist es selbst für Expertenabteilungen großer Konzerne, die für nichts anderes existieren, mitlerweile unmöglich, auch nur über die Informationen eines winzigen Bruchstücks des globalen Marktes den Überblick zu behalten. De facto müsste man aber verlangen, dass jeder einzelne bei jeder einzelnen Entscheidung alles durchdenkt. (und "Teekaufen" wird impraktikabel, wenn man am Regal mögliche Wahlfälschungen in Bolivien gegen eine eventuelle Beinflussung indischer Medien durch kanadische Agrarkonzerne abwiegen und mit den neuesten Erkenntnissen zum Einfluss von Schiffslärm auf Meeressäuger abgleichen muss)




schub97 schrieb:


> Nun möche ich auch hier wieder folgendes aufgreifen:Was ist nutzloser:Ein Plan der vielleicht nicht Funktioniert oder ein Plan der das Land zerstört?
> Da schlage ich eher ersteres vor



Es geht hier aber um einen Plan, der die Rettung der Welt verspricht und sie zu 99% in den Abgrund stürzt, der gegen einen Plan antritt, der zwar mit 90%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit für eine Verschlechterung sorgt, aber nur in 5% davon zur Katastrophe führt.




17&4 schrieb:


> Nein. Der Staat sollte endlich für mehr Wettbewerb im Strommarkt sorgen. Dafür kann er auch gerne über das Kartellrecht Druck auf die Energiekonzerne ausüben und einen liberalisierten Markt über Mechanismen wie die Bundesnetzagentur steuern. Also Mechanismen, die sich an anderer Stelle schon bewährt haben.



Ich verstehe das richtig, oder?
Du forderst ein staatliches Monopol auf die Energieverteilung, entweder in Form einer Enteignung der derzeitigen Eigentümer der Stromnetzte oder in Form staatlicher Vorschriften, die diesen die Kontrolle über ihr Privateigentum nehmen?
Klingt nach konsequentem Liberalismus.




Jakob schrieb:


> Außerdem wenn die Firma pleite ist,...



Grundsätzliche Systemkritik sollte mit der Frage beginnen, warum die (genauer: irgendeine) Firma überhaupt "pleite" ist.


----------



## JePe (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Westerwelle und Zumwinkel.



Westerwelle ein Sozialschmarotzer? Aha. Von der augenfaelligen Schwachsinnigkeit dieses Statements mal ganz abgesehen: husch, husch, in den FDP-Hater-Thread.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Grundsätzliche Systemkritik sollte mit der Frage beginnen, warum die (genauer: irgendeine) Firma überhaupt "pleite" ist.



Aus demselben Grund, aus dem Ehen geschieden werden - Fehleinschaetzung(en). Keine Partei, kein Gesellschaftsmodell wird daran irgendetwas aendern koennen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*



JePe schrieb:


> Westerwelle ein Sozialschmarotzer? Aha. Von der augenfaelligen Schwachsinnigkeit dieses Statements mal ganz abgesehen: husch, husch, in den FDP-Hater-Thread.


 
Westerwelle klopft Parolen und Zumwinkel ist ein Schmarotzer, mal richtig lesen, bevor du kritisierst.


----------



## JePe (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

Den Schuh mit dem Lesen solltest besser Du Dir anziehen, Aschenputtel. Ich fasse mal die Ereignisse fuer Dich zusammen.

Behauptung:



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Die wahren Sozialschmarotzer sitzen ganz oben und nicht unten!



Entgegnung:



17&4 schrieb:


> Bring ausser Parolengeschrei und Einzelfällen(!) endlich mal vernünftige  und belegbare Fakten.



Und als Sahnehaeubchen dann Dein Kommentar:



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Westerwelle und Zumwinkel.



Bei einem Minimum an Aufmerksamkeit bei der Threadlektuere haettest Du bemerken koennen, dass nach _belegbaren Fakten_ anstatt _Parolengeschrei_ gefragt wurde, nicht nach Namen von vermeintlichen _Parolenschreiern_. Aber vermutlich warst Du da schon wieder auf Alarmstufe Schwarz-Gelb ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*



JePe schrieb:


> Bei einem Minimum an Aufmerksamkeit bei der Threadlektuere haettest Du bemerken koennen, dass nach _belegbaren Fakten_ anstatt _Parolengeschrei_ gefragt wurde, nicht nach Namen von vermeintlichen _Parolenschreiern_. Aber vermutlich warst Du da schon wieder auf Alarmstufe Schwarz-Gelb ...


 
Öhm, Westerwelles Aussagen sind alle durchs Fernsehen belegbar und dass Zumwinkel ein Schmarotzer ist, ist ebenfalls belegt, er hat ja seine Strafe bezahlt.
Also, wie gesagt, erst denken, dann posten, gell?


----------



## JePe (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

Doof nur, dass danach niemand gefragt hat ...

... aber passt schon, Einstein.


----------



## Poulton (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Schön, dass du das erkannt hast!


Schön wie du die Ironie nicht erkannt hast.



> Ich habe geschrieben, dass es einem System bedarf, welches der Wirtschaft grenzen setzt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!


Das haben wir bereits. 
Nur die Alternative die die Linksfaschisten wollen, ist die Ablehnung von Unternehmertum, Wettbewerb, Markt, Marktwirtschaft und Kapitalismus  folglich hin zu: keine Profite, kein Wettbewerb, kein Markt, keine Marktwirtschaft, staatliche Monopole, Staatswirtschaft, Bürokratie und staatliche Bevormundung an allen Ecken und Enden. 



> Nokia.


Die Nokianummer kann ich langsam nicht mehr hören. Die Subventionen waren an Auflagen geknüpft, welche erfüllt wurden. Wo blieb deine/eure Sozialromantik, als sich Nokia entschloss das Werk in Bochum zu bauen statt in Finnland, wo es doch seinen Sitz dort hat?
Und mal ganz nebenbei gefragt: Wenn du dir Hardware kaufst, suchst du doch in bekannten Preissuchmaschinen wie Geizhals und Co. Warum sollte Nokia nicht auch die Freiheit haben, sich den für Sie günstigsten Standort zu suchen?



> Hier nochmal ein paar Videos die zeigen wer die wahren Sozialschmarotzer sind:


Mit "tollen", tendenziösen und reißerischen Videos um sich werfen, ja, das kannst du.



> Ach da soll der Staat dann doch eingreifen/regulieren? Damit widersprichst du dir in deiner Argumentation gegen mich selber!


Nein, denn ein Monopol steht im Gegensatz zum Wettbewerb.
Denn wo immer ein Monopol besteht, sind hohe Kosten und Ineffizienz die Folge. Und das ist auch logisch: Wo es keinen Wettbewerb und somit keine Leistungsanreize gibt, wird "Dienst nach Vorschrift" gemacht. Der Staat hat folglich die Aufgabe Rahmenbedingungen vorzugeben und Monopole zu verhindern. Das ist ja auch mit eines der Grundlagen unserer hießigen Marktwirtschaft. Das Operative ist aber weiterhin in der Hand der Privatwirtschaft einfach besser aufgehoben.



> Und nochmal: Wir leben in einem Wirtschaftssystem in dem Gewinne privatisiert werden (Milliarden in die Taschen von wenigen wandern)


Der Gewinn und das Vermögen eines Unternehmens gehört den Eigentümern bzw. den Kommandatisten und Komplementären bzw. den Gesellschaftern oder den Aktionären des Unternehmens und keinem anderem. Mitarbeiter sind Vertragspartner eines Unternehmens, deren Leistungen und Gegenleistungen im Arbeitsvertrag geregelt sind und auf den sie mittels Betriebsräten, Gewerkschaften und Eigenverhandlung auch Einfluss haben.



> und Verluste sozialisiert (Millionen Menschen Einschnitte hinnehmen müssen, um die Wirtschaft zu stützen).


Dann zähl diese Einschnitte doch mal auf. Ganz abgesehen davon, ist der Etat für "Arbeit und Soziales" der höchste seit Jahren(neben der Neuverschuldung).
Wenn es dir um die Sache mit den Banken geht: Das Geld wurde aus dem Nichts geschaffen. Und das geschah nur, weil ansonsten das gesamte Papiergeldsystem zusammengebrochen wäre. Hier ging es nicht um eine Rettung der Banken, es ging um die Rettung unseres(!) Geldsystems. Folglich  auch um die Rettung der Sparvermögen und Lebensversicherungen von Millionen von Menschen. Ohne eine Rettung der Banken, wären Wirtschaft und öffentliche Ordnung in kürzester Zeit zusammengebrochen. 
Aber gut, Zusammenbruch der öffentlichen Ordnung ist doch genau das, wonach diese Neuauflage des Roten Frontkämpferbund giert: keine Polizisten mehr, die ihrem Treiben Einhalt gebieten können. Freie Straßen für rote Menschenschlächter.



> Es bedarf zwangsläufig einer Alternative und selbst wenn sich dieses System noch 20 Jahre halten kann.


Natürlich: Drastische Senkung der Staatsquote und anderen Ausgaben sowie Senkung der Steuer -und Abgabenlast. Damit einher geht auch ein Rückgang der staatlichen Bevormundung, Entmündigung und Gängelung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das richtig, oder?


Nein. Ich habe angedeutet das der Strommarkt noch nicht weit genug liberalisiert ist.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Kapitalismus hat durch die Ausbeutung ganzer Kontinente und Ausrottung von Volksstämmen mehr Tote zu verantworten.


Das gerade mal wieder ein Linker daherkommt mit Vorwürfen an Massenmord ist wohl ein Scherz. Denn da waren und sind deine Genossen ja wohl kaum zu überbieten, wenn es gegen den bösen "faschistisch-imperialistisch-kapitalistischen Klassenfeind" gegangen ist und geht. Meinungen, Menschen, Länder und Völker zu unterdrücken haben die Linken besser drauf als alle anderen. Das haben Sie in 40 Jahren Ostblock und mit Personen wie Mao, Stalin, Lenin, Pol Pot, welche mehr Menschen auf dem Gewissen haben wie der Nazisauhaufen, bewiesen und in Staaten wie Nordkorea, Kuba, Venezuela und China tun sie es auch weiterhin unter Beweis stellen: Klick mich



> Westerwelle und Zumwinkel.


Was Westerwelle böses gemacht haben soll, ist mir auch weiterhin schleierhaft. Er hat die längst überfällige Frage nach der Bezahlbarkeit unserer Sozialsysteme gestellt und der Mittelschicht eine Stimme gegeben.
Zumwinkel hat beim Post-Mindestlohn ganze Arbeit geleistet, um unliebsame Konkurenz damit loszuwerden. Zum Glück wurde der Mindestlohn mittlerweile wieder gekippt.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*



JePe schrieb:


> Westerwelle ein Sozialschmarotzer? Aha. Von der augenfaelligen Schwachsinnigkeit dieses Statements mal ganz abgesehen: husch, husch, in den FDP-Hater-Thread.



Mensch müsste eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass ein Politiker der den Eid geleistet hat voll und ganz dem Wohle des Volkes zu dienen und dafür 15.000€ pro Monat vom Volk bekommt, keine Zeit mehr für Nebentätigkeiten hat. Da der gute Herr Westerwelle aber ein Übermensch zu sein scheint. Hat er noch folgende Nebetätigkeiten (Stufe 3 bedeutet, dass er mindestens 7000€ pro Nebentätigkeiten verdient):

ARAG Allgemeine Rechtsschutz-Versicherungs-AG, Düsseldorf,

Mitglied des Aufsichtsrates, jährlich, Stufe 3

Deutsche Vermögensberatung AG, Frankfurt/Main,

Mitglied des Beirates, jährlich, Stufe 3

Hamburg-Mannheimer Versicherungs-AG, Hamburg,

Mitglied des Beirates (bis 31.12.2008)

TellSell Consulting GmbH, Frankfurt/Main,

Mitglied des Beirates, 2006, Stufe 3 



Agentur Schenck, Berlin,

Vortrag, August 2008, Stufe 3

Aspecta HDI Gerling Lebensversicherung AG, Mainz,

Vortrag, Februar 2007, Stufe 3

AXA-Krankenversicherung AG, Köln,

Vortrag, Januar 2006, Stufe 3

BCA AG, Bad Homburg,

Vortrag, März 2009, Stufe 3

Close Brothers Seydler AG, Frankfurt/Main,

Vortrag, Juni 2008, Stufe 3

Congress Hotel Seepark, Thun/Schweiz,

Vortrag, September 2007, Stufe 3

CSA Celebrity Speakers GmbH, Düsselsdorf,

Vortrag, Oktober 2008, Stufe 3

Vortrag, März 2009, Stufe 3

Dr. Schnell Chemie AG, München,

Vortrag, Januar 2009, Stufe 3

DS Marketing GmbH, Brühl,

Vortrag, März 2006, Stufe 3

econ Referenten-Agentur, Straubing,

Vortrag, Mai 2006, Stufe 3

Vortrag, Juli 2007, Stufe 3

EDEKA Handelsgesellschaft Nordbayern-Sachsen-Thüringen mbH, Rottendorf,

Vortrag, Juli 2006, Stufe 3

EDEKA Zentrale AG & Co.KG, Hamburg,

Vortrag, Juni 2009, Stufe 3

EUTOP Speaker Agency GmbH, München,

Vortrag, Juli 2007, Stufe 3

Vorträge, 2006, Stufe 3

Fertighaus WEISS GmbH, Oberrot,

Vortrag, September 2006, Stufe 3

Flossbach & von Storch Vermögensmanagement AG, Köln,

Vortrag, Mai 2007, Stufe 3

Gemini Executive Search, Homburg,

Vortrag, Oktober 2007, Stufe 3

Genossenschaftsverband Frankfurt, Frankfurt,

Vortrag, Oktober 2005, Stufe 3

Hannover Leasing GmbH & Co. KG, Pullach,

Vortrag, Juni 2006, Stufe 3

Vortrag, Oktober 2008, Stufe 3

Lazard Asset Management Deutschland GmbH, Hamburg,

Vortrag, Januar 2007, Stufe 3

LGT Bank AG, Zürich/Schweiz,

Vortrag, April 2007, Stufe 3

Lupus Alpha Asset Management GmbH, Frankfurt/Main,

Vortrag, November 2008, Stufe 3

MACCS GmbH, Berlin,

Vortrag, November 2007, Stufe 3

Maritim Hotelgesellschaft mbH, Bad Salzuflen,

Vortrag, November 2005, Stufe 3

Movendi GmbH, Lohmar-Honrath,

Vortrag, Oktober 2008, Stufe 3

Rednerdienst & Persönlichkeitsmanagement Matthias Erhard, München,

Vortrag, Oktober 2006, Stufe 3

Vorträge, 2009, Stufe 3

Sal. Oppenheim jr. & Cie. KGaA, Köln,

Vortrag, März 2006, Stufe 2

Serviceplan Agenturgruppe für innovative Kommunikation GmbH & Co. KG,

Haus der Kommunikation, München,

Vortrag, Februar 2007, Stufe 3

Solarhybrid AG, Brilon,

Vorträge, Juni 2008, Stufe 3

Team Event Marketing GmbH, Rosbach v.d.H.,

Vortrag, Mai 2007, Stufe 3

Vincero Holding GmbH & Co. KG, Aachen,

Vortrag, September 2007, Stufe 3

Wolfsberg - The Platform for Executive & Business Development, Ermatingen/Schweiz,

Vortrag, September 2008, Stufe 3


Natürlich haben die Interessen dieser Firmen keinerlei Einfluss auf Weterwelles politischen Ziele/Entscheidungen.

Ach und ratet mal wer mit "Ja" stimmt wenn es um Diäteinerhöhungen geht...


----------



## JePe (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

Hier die Quelle (hast Du wohl irgendwie vergessen ...). Dort wird diese eindrucksvolle Liste dann auch nach Vortraegen, ehrenamtlichen Taetigkeiten etc. aufgeschluesselt (hast Du ueberwiegend auch irgendwie vergessen ...). Von einem Vortrag auf Kaeuflichkeit zu schliessen (was eine ziemlich grenzwertige Aussage ist), halte ich fuer abwegig, bis Du es bewiesen hast.

EDIT: Oskar Lafontaine hatte uebrigens eine Stufe 3-Nebentaetigkeit als Kolumnist bei der BILD (sic!). Darf ich daraus nun herleiten, dass er ein konservatives U-Boot in linken Gewaessern war ... ?


----------



## Riot_deluxe (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*



JePe schrieb:


> Den Schuh mit dem Lesen solltest besser Du Dir anziehen, Aschenputtel.
> 
> Und als Sahnehaeubchen dann Dein Kommentar:



Ich glaube eher du verfolgst den Thread nicht richtig, denn wenn du deinen Beitrag noch einmal anschaust wirst du feststellen, dass das von dir verlinkte Zitat nicht von mir ist. Ich bin argumentativ im Beitrag #26 darauf eingegangen. 

Oh man, da haste ja ein fettes Eigentor geschossen!


----------



## JePe (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

Ich hatte nicht Dich angesprochen. Eigentor² ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*



JePe schrieb:


> Doof nur, dass danach niemand gefragt hat ...
> 
> ... aber passt schon, Einstein.


 
Tja, offensichtlilch schon, denn du bist ja geradu draufgesprungen wie ein Tiger bei der Balz. 



17&4 schrieb:


> Das gerade mal wieder ein Linker daherkommt mit Vorwürfen an Massenmord ist wohl ein Scherz. Denn da waren und sind deine Genossen ja wohl kaum zu überbieten, wenn es gegen den bösen "faschistisch-imperialistisch-kapitalistischen Klassenfeind" gegangen ist und geht. Meinungen, Menschen, Länder und Völker zu unterdrücken haben die Linken besser drauf als alle anderen. Das haben Sie in 40 Jahren Ostblock und mit Personen wie Mao, Stalin, Lenin, Pol Pot, welche mehr Menschen auf dem Gewissen haben wie der Nazisauhaufen, bewiesen und in Staaten wie Nordkorea, Kuba, Venezuela und China tun sie es auch weiterhin unter Beweis stellen


 
Öhm, wer hat denn einen Kontinent wie Afrika ausgebeutet?
Wer schädigt die Wirtschaft afrikanischer Länder denn, wenn er seine Überproduktion billig nach Afrika schifft und dort auf den Markt schmeißt und so die örtliche Wirtschaft zerstört?
Wer fischt mit seiner Flotte die Küsten Afrikas leer, weil die Fangquoten in Europa so "verschärft" wurden?
Wer hat denn 1973 einen demokratisch gewählten Politiker in Chile weggeputscht und einen Diktator ins Amt gehievt, der in den folgenden Jahren Menschen systhematisch in Konzentrationslager umgebracht hat? 



17&4 schrieb:


> Was Westerwelle böses gemacht haben soll, ist mir auch weiterhin schleierhaft. Er hat die längst überfällige Frage nach der Bezahlbarkeit unserer Sozialsysteme gestellt und der Mittelschicht eine Stimme gegeben.


 
Er hat eine Gruppe Menschen persönlich angegriffen und sie in ein Boot geworfen. Sowas sollte man als Politiker nicht machen, hat er aber, weil er eben keine Ahnung von dem hat, was er da von sich gibt.
Westerwelle scheint eher eine Puppe zu sein, die von Lobbyisten gelenkt wird.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (21. März 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> EDIT: Oskar Lafontaine hatte uebrigens eine Stufe 3-Nebentaetigkeit als Kolumnist bei der BILD (sic!). Darf ich daraus nun herleiten, dass er ein konservatives U-Boot in linken Gewaessern war ... ?



Sic! Richtig! Wer für die Bild schreibt, der hat jeglichen Anspruch als glaubwürdiger Linker verloren...



JePe schrieb:


> Ich hatte nicht Dich angesprochen. Eigentor² ...



Ja, ja das würde ich jetzt auch behaupten. Keine Sorge, bei deinen JuLi-Freunden, kannste ja die Geschichte einfach anders erzählen, wie du es dem bösen Autonomen im Internet gegeben hast

Edit: So ich bin raus, muss noch für die Uni lernen, Semesterferien sind bald vorbei... Du kannst jetzt das letzte Wort haben und dich als Sieger fühlen, so wie Guido der gegen Menschen hetzt die keine eigene Stimme haben (Zumindest nicht so wie Guido, der nur mit dem Finger schnipsen muss um seine Meinung bundesweit ausstrahlen zu lassen...).


----------



## JePe (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

Ja, ja. Der linksdrehende Gutmensch als ewiges Opfer einer neoliberalen Verschwoerung des Kapitals, gegen die es sich zu wehren gilt. Mit allen Mitteln. Ignoranz, Verdrehung, Kloppe, ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

Ich müsste mal meinen Schwiegervater fragen, ob er sich auch schon beim Finanzamt selbst angezeigt hat.... moment, er wählt ja keine FDP, also ist er auch nicht verdächtig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

Könnte man jetzt bitte die Diskussionen über Westerwelle in den Schwarz/Gelb-Thread verlagern und die Privatunterhaltung in PMs? (was ihr mit dem reinen Spam macht, könnt ihr euch aussuchen. Ich weiß jedenfalls, was ich mache, wenn ich noch mehr davon sehe)
Wenn das Thema dieses Threads schon nicht das Wahlprogramm der Linken ist, dann doch bitte wenigstens Inhalte aus diesem Wahlprogramm. Dazu zählt meines Wissens nach weder Westerwelles Lobbyismus oder Pupulismus noch die Lesekompetenz von JePe.


----------



## Dr. Cox (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Und bevor du mir jetzt wieder mit deinen oberflächlichen Totschlag-Argumenten kommst, geh auf die Reportagen ein und beantworte mir ob es sozial gerecht ist, dass dieses System so etwas zulässt!



Warum sollte er das tun, er gehört doch bestimmt selbst zu diesen "Menschen", die unser Land ausbluten lassen um den eigenen schon überdurchschnittlichen Lebensstandard auf Kosten anderer weiter zu erhöhen 




der_knoben schrieb:


> Aber dazu muss man sich manche Dinge erst eingestehen. Und warum sind soziale Gerechtigkeit und Gleichheit so ein großes Problem für viele?



Weil einige dann ihre unermesslichen Gier nach immer größerem Wohlstand auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit nicht mehr befriedigen könnten. Und leider sind genau das die "Menschen" die in Deutschland zu das Sagen haben. Wir leben halt in einer Diktatur aus Lobbyisten. Unsere Politiker sind nur beliebig austauschbare Marionetten!


*@topic:* Man könnte am Parteiprogramm sicherlich noch die eine oder andere Sache verbessern...


----------



## Icejester (21. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

Das ist wie immer das populistische Getöne der Linken. Das wird sich wohl nie ändern. Insgesamt ist das alles indiskutabel, menschenverachtend und brandgefährlich. Die wichtigsten Punkte kann man auch ganz schnell mal so übersetzen, wie sie gemeint sind:

1.) "Den Finanzsektor demokratisch kontrollieren und dem Gemeinwohl verpflichten"

Das ist nichts anderes als Enteignung.

2.) "Stärkung der Parlamente und partizipative Demokratie"

Heißt nichts anderes als Entmachtung der Regierung und dadurch Entwertung des allgemeinen Wahlrechts. Auch wenn sich das nett anhört, läuft das auf ein weniger demokratisches Prinzip hinaus, als wir es jetzt haben.

3.) "Demokratisch kontrollierte Medien"

In Verbindung mit 2.) ist das das Ende der freien Presse. Auf gut deutsch ist das nichts anderes als Zensur. Wer gegen die Linke schreibt, wird dann ganz schnell mundtot gemacht.

4.) "Faschismus und Rassismus bekämpfen"

Klingt nach einem hehren Ziel, ist aber letztendlich nichts anderes als die (dann) gesetzlich legitimierte Ausschaltung jeder politischen Opposition. Denn wer nun "Faschist" ist, definieren ja wohl die Linken selbst, oder? Das heißt also, es wird wohl jeder Faschist sein, der nicht durch Vorlage eines entsprechenden Parteibuches das Gegenteil beweisen kann.

Insgesamt kann man da nur sagen: Herzlich willkommen in der Diktatur!

Ich könnte jedes Mal kotzen, wenn ich diese dummdreiste linke Bauernfängerei sehe. Und das schlimmste ist: Den meisten Leuten fällt vermutlich nicht einmal auf, daß man sie nach Strich und Faden verarschen will.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*



Icejester schrieb:


> 2.) "Stärkung der Parlamente und partizipative Demokratie"
> 
> Heißt nichts anderes als Entmachtung der Regierung und dadurch Entwertung des allgemeinen Wahlrechts. Auch wenn sich das nett anhört, läuft das auf ein weniger demokratisches Prinzip hinaus, als wir es jetzt haben.




"Entmachtung der Regierung" seh ich ja noch ein, aber "Entwertung des Wahlrechts"?
Da die deutsche Regierung nicht direkt gewählt werden kann, sondern nur das Parlament, steigt die Bedeutung von Wahlen bei einer Kompetenzverlagerung von ersterer zu letzterem. Das System wird tendentiell demokratischer.
Durch zusätzliche Möglichkeiten zur demokratischen Partitipation erst recht.



> 3.) "Demokratisch kontrollierte Medien"
> 
> In Verbindung mit 2.) ist das das Ende der freien Presse. Auf gut deutsch ist das nichts anderes als Zensur. Wer gegen die Linke schreibt, wird dann ganz schnell mundtot gemacht.



Hängt von der Ausformung der Kontrolle ab. Im Worst Case wird es schwerer, gegen die Regierung zu berichten (also nicht die Linke  ), im Best Case (diese demokratische Kontrolle ist vollkommen unabhängig von der Politik, möglich wäre z.B. eine Wahl der Führungsgrämien für die ÖR) verlagert sich Macht über die Medien von Gruppierungen/Einzelpersonen mit viel Geld zu Gruppierungen mit vielen Mitgliedern.
Hochwertiger Journalismus würde nicht folgen, aber zumindest sinkt die Quote derjenigen, die von den Medien verarscht werden und steigt die Zahl derjenigen, die es tun.



> Denn wer nun "Faschist" ist, definieren ja wohl die Linken selbst, oder?



Steht das da? Oder versuchst du populistischer als die Linke zu sein?
(etwas, dass ich nichtmal Westerwelle zuschreiben würde)



> Das heißt also, es wird wohl jeder Faschist sein, der nicht durch Vorlage eines entsprechenden Parteibuches das Gegenteil beweisen kann.



Der Begriff mag lose sein, aber nicht einmal in der DDR gab es eine Definition von Faschismus, die auf "hat nicht Parteibuch ABCDE" hinausliefen. (Nur eine mit "hatte gut gefülltes Parteibuch NSDAP" - was ja so falsch nicht war.)
Rassismus ist zudem relativ gut abzugrenzen.
Ankreiden könnte man eher, dass "Rassismus begrenzen" eine wirklich alte Forderung ist, die sich (mit Ausnahme von afaik NPD und DVU -bei REPs bin ich mich schon unsicher-) bei jeder Partei. Quasi "Arbeitslosigkeit bekämpfen" für den Bereich Inneres.
Was (auch hier) fehlt, sind klare Vorschläge, wie das denn ablaufen soll.




> Ich könnte jedes Mal kotzen, wenn ich diese dummdreiste linke Bauernfängerei sehe. Und das schlimmste ist: Den meisten Leuten fällt vermutlich nicht einmal auf, daß man sie nach Strich und Faden verarschen will.



Den meisten Leuten fällt das nicht mal bei der FDP auf und da muss man sich das "nicht" gesagte nicht mal dazudenken, sondern nur mal die Teile des Wahlprogramms lesen, deren Überschriften sich an andere Zielgruppen richten.
Willkommen in einer Demokratie mit Medien wie den unseren und einem Bildungsverständniss, dass auschließlich "Wissen" (im Sinne von: mehr oder minder rezitier- oder vielleicht noch direkt anwendbar) beinhaltet.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

Ich beschränke mich hier mal auf:

[X] nur einige kleine Verbesserungen

Die grundsätzliche Richtung stimmt schon mal. Am meisten stimme ich der Richtung hin zu direktdemokratischen Strukturen zu. Am Anfang ist mir das Programm jedoch zu schwach ausgearbeitet. Schlagworte allein klingen zwar martialisch, haben aber im Endeffekt wenig Aussagekraft über die Mittel und Methoden, wie etwas bestimmtes erreicht werden kann und will.

Auf die anderen z.T. undifferenzierten Kommentare bzgl. Systemkritik, Ex-Diktaturen, Gutmenschentum, etc.pp. möchte ich gar nicht unbedingt eingehen.

Wichtig wäre für mich nur mal die Definition zu Leistungsträger und Leistung allgemein zu beleuchten.
Welche Leistung und vor allem für wen(!) diese erbracht werden muss, wird denn im momentanen System belohnt? Was tun denn unsere großen Leistungsträger so für die Gesellschaft? Was tun sie für eine "soziale Marktwirtschaft"? Was tun diese s.g. Leistungsträger wie Herr Ackermann + Co. für das Solidarsystem und was für eine Vorbildfunktion definieren sie damit?
Sie stellen Kapital zur Verfügung. (Wessen?)
Sie zeigen Einsparpotentiale auf. (Auf wessen Kosten?)
Sie leiern dem Staat Mrd. aus dem Kreuz um sich dann damit zu brüsten, wieder Vertrauen in den Kapitalmarkt geschaffen zu haben und lassen damit ihre Privatfirma (Bank) gesundrechnen. (Wer ist denn der Staat, wenn nicht die Gemeinschaft aller Steuerzahler?)
Sie speisen auf Empfängen mit der Regierung, pflegen Kontakte, telefonieren, organisieren und haben 20-Stunden-Arbeitstage?

Oh, ich habe die Verantwortung vergessen ... die Verantwortung mit exorbitanten Beträgen auf dem größten Spielplatz für Erwachsene ohne Eigenkapital (der Börse) hantieren zu müssen, ohne Angst vor Konsequenzen haben zu brauchen, obwohl man den Anlegern Zugang zu Liechtensteiner und Schweizer Konten gewähren "musste" und somit Beihilfe zur Steuerhinterziehung begehen musste ..... sich an nichts erinnern zu brauchen, wenns mal schief läuft; an nichts Schuld sein zu müssen, weil durch gute Verbindungen immun gegen das Gesetz sein zu können; durch Seilschaften ganz schnell bei Pleiten in anderen Firmen wieder ganz "oben" dabei sein zu "müssen" ...

Was für eine Leistung! Und noch dazu so solidarisch, sozial und auf das Gemeinwohl bedacht. 

Strafprozess: Ackermann auf der Anklagebank - Steuern - FOCUS Online

Deutsche Bank - Josef Ackermann, der Geläuterte - Finanzen - sueddeutsche.de

Steuerfahnder-Affäre: Weimars Wahrheiten | Frankfurter Rundschau - Die Steuerfahnder-Affäre

Manager-Gehälter: Deutsche Bank zahlt Ackermann zehn Millionen Euro | Wirtschaft | ZEIT ONLINE

Und solchen Vorbildern hecheln hierzulande tausende armanitragende Yuppies hinterher. Was für eine Vorbildfunktion und was für eine Signalwirkung auf wirklich hart arbeitende Menschen (die wahren Leistungsträger) hierzulande. Aber lohnt sich für Leute wie Bäckergehilfen, Maurer, Putzer, Schlossergesellen, Müllabfuhr und Lagerarbeiter (also s.g. gering qualifizierte Arbeitskräfte) Leistung noch? 

Ach und weil man Nokia nicht mehr hören/lesen möchte:
Mannesmann, BenQ, Opel, div. Landesbanken, HRE, Holzmann AG, ISION, Schneider, Arcandor ... to be continued

Zum Programm der Linken auch mal ein Beitrag von Herrn Schütz aus dem Stern. Wobei weder dem Autor noch dem Blatt "linkes Gedankengut" unterstellt werden kann, scheint sich da ein Journalist mal weniger oberflächlich mit der Problematik befasst zu haben:

Programm der Linkspartei: Sprengstoff für andere Parteien - Politik | STERN.DE



			
				Auszug aus o.g. Link schrieb:
			
		

> ........Entwurf des Parteiprogramms, das die Linke jetzt zur Diskussion stellt. Da reichen dann Schlagzeilen wie "Kampfansage wider den Kapitalismus" oder "Oskars linkes Paradies" oder mit "Volldampf ins Abseits". Genau das dürfte aber nicht stattfinden. So schlicht lässt sich die Linkspartei von der politischen Konkurrenz und der jetzt sicherlich einsetzenden Polemik nicht niedermachen.
> .......


 
und weiter:



			
				Auszug aus o.g. Link schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> Was den Programmentwurf der Linkspartei für die etablierte politische Szene gefährlich macht: Dass dort *Wahrheiten formuliert* werden, die in den vergangenen Jahren viele überzeugte Demokraten in die *wachsende Schar der Nichtwähler* getrieben haben. Die demokratische Erneuerung, die jetzt von Lafontaine gepredigt wird, setzt clever an den unübersehbaren Schwachstellen der derzeitigen Politik an. Viel ist bislang geredet worden über die finanziellen Reformen an der Struktur des Finanzsystems, das die Bundesrepublik mit in die Krise gerissen hat. *Reformerisch geschehen ist nichts.*
> 
> Gerettet worden sind spekulationsblinde Banken auf Kosten der Steuerzahler. *Weshalb eigentlich?* Noch immer wird eine ökologische Wirtschaftsordnung von den Lobbyisten-Verbänden massiv bekämpft. Der CDU-Umweltminister Röttgen kann das passende Klagelied dazu singen. Oder: Was spricht letztlich gegen den Ausbau der Belegschaftsbeteiligung in der Konzernen? Und wer will die nicht zu rechtfertigenden Distanzen zwischen den Gehältern von Managern und den Arbeitern in ihren Konzernen verteidigen?
> .......


 
Die Hervorhebungen in den beiden Zitaten habe ich vorgenommen.


----------



## Icejester (22. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Entmachtung der Regierung" seh ich ja noch ein, aber "Entwertung des Wahlrechts"?
> Da die deutsche Regierung nicht direkt gewählt werden kann, sondern nur das Parlament, steigt die Bedeutung von Wahlen bei einer Kompetenzverlagerung von ersterer zu letzterem. Das System wird tendentiell demokratischer.
> Durch zusätzliche Möglichkeiten zur demokratischen Partitipation erst recht.


 
Dies liegt in den Besonderheiten des deutschen politischen Systems begründet. Wir wählen ja den Bundestag nicht, um auf akute Probleme Einfluß zu nehmen, sondern um die generelle Richtung für die nächste Legislaturperiode festzulegen. Wenn unsere Legislative nur aus dem Bundestag bestünde, wäre es tatsächlich egal, ob man Kompetenzen von der Exekutive (Regierung) wegnimmt und der Legislative zuspricht, da in der Exekutive ohnehin die Mehrheitsverhältnisse der Legistlative abgebildet werden (Die Partei oder Koalition, die die Mehrheit im BT stellt, bildet auch die Regierung). Da wir mit dem Bundesrat aber ein Zwei-Kammer-System in der Legislative haben, käme durch eine Kompetenzverlagerung von der Exekutive zur Legislative auch jeder Landtagswahl eine wesentlich größere Bedeutung zu, als dies ohnehin schon der Fall ist. Das bedeutet, daß länger angelegte Regierungsstrategien noch undurchführbarer würden, da man die bundesweite Regierungstätigkeit noch stärker an den einzelnen Landtagswahlterminen ausrichten müßte, um quasi permanent im Amt bestätigt zu werden. Das ist aber gerade nicht Sinn der Bundestagswahlen.

Und auf diese Weise wird sehr wohl das Wahlrecht auf Bundesebene entwertet, wenn man sich vor Augen führt, daß die Wahlentscheidungen bei der BT-Wahl der Personen aus z.B. NRW, die für X gestimmt haben, entwertet werden, wenn nur ein, zwei Jahre später bei einer Landtagswahl z.B. in Niedersachsen die tatsächliche Politikgestaltung auf Bundesebene durch eine viel geringere Anzahl von Personen, die dort dann Y wählen, nachhaltig verändert werden kann.

Vor dem Hintergrund ist es auch einleuchtend, daß sich die Linke für so ein Verfahren einsetzt, denn als hauptsächlich regionale Partei, die in den ostdeutschen Bundesländern allmählich den Schritt von der reinen Milieupartei zur Volkspartei zu schaffen scheint, würde sie über die Maßen von dem hier skizzierten Verfahren profitieren. Da im Bundesrat die Regierungen der einzelnen Länder unabhängig von ihrer Einwohnerzahl dasselbe Stimmgewicht haben, könnte die Linke auf diese Weise durch ausreichende Regierungsbeteiligungen in den ostdeutschen Ländern durch das von ihr vorgeschlagene System überproportionalen Einfluß auf Bundesebene über den Umweg des Bundesrats gewinnen.

Das klingt logisch, oder?



> Hängt von der Ausformung der Kontrolle ab. Im Worst Case wird es schwerer, gegen die Regierung zu berichten (also nicht die Linke  ), im Best Case (diese demokratische Kontrolle ist vollkommen unabhängig von der Politik, möglich wäre z.B. eine Wahl der Führungsgrämien für die ÖR) verlagert sich Macht über die Medien von Gruppierungen/Einzelpersonen mit viel Geld zu Gruppierungen mit vielen Mitgliedern.


 
Siehe oben. Inwiefern die Linke dann nicht doch wenigstens teilweise zur de-facto-Regierung würde, läßt sich erstmal nicht sagen. Fakt bleibt jedenfalls, daß die politische Stimmung im Land dann wesentlich leichter durch die Regierung mit anderen Mitteln als ihrem direkten Regierungshandeln zu beeinflussen wäre. Das ist meiner Meinung prinzipiell abzulehnen. Natürlich kann man dazu stehen, wie man will. Nur finde ich das eben nicht gut.


> Hochwertiger Journalismus würde nicht folgen, aber zumindest sinkt die Quote derjenigen, die von den Medien verarscht werden und steigt die Zahl derjenigen, die es tun.


 
Ich kann Dir nicht ganz folgen. Du meinst, es würden dann durch die Medien weniger Leute hinters Licht geführt, aber es gäbe mehr Personen, die versuchen, durch die Medien ihre Agenda durchzudrücken?

Ich glaube, ich habe Dich da mißverstanden.



> Der Begriff mag lose sein, aber nicht einmal in der DDR gab es eine Definition von Faschismus, die auf "hat nicht Parteibuch ABCDE" hinausliefen. (Nur eine mit "hatte gut gefülltes Parteibuch NSDAP" - was ja so falsch nicht war.)


 
Der Begriff ist so schwammig und wird von linksaußen auf soviele Strukturen angewendet, daß er in der Tat völlig beliebig ist. Ehrlich gesagt ist das auch für eine Partei, die zu DDR-Zeiten ihr Selbstverständnis zum großen Teil aus dem "antifaschistischen Kampf" gezogen hat, wenig erstaunlich. Die Kaprizierung auf den Terminus "Faschismus" ist ja auch schon ein wenig fadenscheinig. Wäre dieser Partei wirklich daran gelegen, eine freie Geselleschaft zu formen, würden sie wohl eher den Begriff des Totalitarismus verwenden. Leider paßt das aber nicht zur eigenen totalitären Vergangenheit und - in Teilen - zur heutigen Zielsetzung.

Erstaunen muß in dem Zusammenhang auch, daß in der Bundesrepublik heutzutage wirklich überhaupt gar nichts "faschistisch" im eigentlichen Sinne ist. Ein Kampf gegen den Faschismus ist mithin völlig unnötig und mangels eines Gegner, der faschistisch wäre, auch völlig unsinnig. Der Begriff dient heutzutage den Linken einzig dazu, den politischen Gegner zu verunglimpfen und im Zweifelsfall auf legalem Wege ausschalten zu können.


> Rassismus ist zudem relativ gut abzugrenzen.
> Ankreiden könnte man eher, dass "Rassismus begrenzen" eine wirklich alte Forderung ist, die sich (mit Ausnahme von afaik NPD und DVU -bei REPs bin ich mich schon unsicher-) bei jeder Partei. Quasi "Arbeitslosigkeit bekämpfen" für den Bereich Inneres.
> Was (auch hier) fehlt, sind klare Vorschläge, wie das denn ablaufen soll.


 
Ja. Ich finde auch, daß "Rassismus begrenzen" eine ziemlich schwache Forderung ist.  Abschaffen wäre doch vielleicht sinniger, oder?
Spaß beiseite, es ist tatsächlich ein alter Hut, der sich bei jeder Partei findet. Abgesehen von NDP und vll. DVU (weiß ich gar nicht genau), die offen mit rassistischen Ressentiments spielen, wird das wohl jede andere Partei ebenso sehen. Das ist so wenig ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal, daß die Erwähnung schon kaum lohnt. Eigentlich kann man das ob seiner Selbstverständlichkeit sogar aus einem Wahlprogramm rauslassen.

Wie das nach der Vorstellung der Linken ablaufen soll, kann man natürlich nur vermuten. Ich nehme auch hier an, daß eben jede Vereinigung, die auch nur ansatzweise in den Verdacht kommt, (rechts)konservativer Natur zu sein, sofort verboten werden soll. Damit löst man das Problem natürlich auch ganz gut, was den optischen Aspekt betrifft. Aber das ist freilich eine rein kosmetische Maßnahme, die Rassismus an sich überhaupt nicht aufheben kann. Wenn ich rassistisch denke, denke ich ja nicht weniger rassistisch, bloß weil ich mich nicht mehr im Kegelclub mit meinen rassistischen Freunden treffen darf. Wenigstens war das wohl die Verfahrensweise in der DDR. Und wozu das führt, hat man ja wenige Jahre nach der Wende anschaulich in den Nachrichten bewundern dürfen. Denn wenn ich mich recht erinnere, waren die meisten Anschläge auf Asylbewerberheime ja wohl auf ostdeutschem Boden. Und das, nachdem dort 40 Jahre ein sozialistischer, antifaschistischer Staat bestanden hatte. Das kann also irgendwie nicht die Lösung des Problems sein.


----------



## DaStash (23. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*



windows schrieb:


> Hi,
> heute (20. März 2010) hat die Linke einen *Entwurf* für ein Parteiprogramm erstellt.
> 
> Das Programm hier zu beschreiben passt nicht gut, da schließlich jeder seine eigene Meinung hat.
> ...


Der Link geht nicht!

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*



Icejester schrieb:


> ... Da wir mit dem Bundesrat aber ein Zwei-Kammer-System in der Legislative haben, käme durch eine Kompetenzverlagerung von der Exekutive zur Legislative auch jeder Landtagswahl eine wesentlich größere Bedeutung zu, als dies ohnehin schon der Fall ist. ...
> 
> Das klingt logisch, oder?



In der Tat, das tut es.
Bundesrat hatte ich nicht bedacht.



> Vor dem Hintergrund ist es auch einleuchtend, daß sich die Linke für so ein Verfahren einsetzt, denn als hauptsächlich regionale Partei, die in den ostdeutschen Bundesländern allmählich den Schritt von der reinen Milieupartei zur Volkspartei zu schaffen scheint, würde sie über die Maßen von dem hier skizzierten Verfahren profitieren. Da im Bundesrat die Regierungen der einzelnen Länder unabhängig von ihrer Einwohnerzahl dasselbe Stimmgewicht haben, könnte die Linke auf diese Weise durch ausreichende Regierungsbeteiligungen in den ostdeutschen Ländern durch das von ihr vorgeschlagene System überproportionalen Einfluß auf Bundesebene über den Umweg des Bundesrats gewinnen.



Das wiederum klingt spekulativ 
Was nicht heißt, dass die Linke nicht genau die gleiche Idee haben könnte. In anbetracht der z.T. sehr tief verwurzelten Unions-Mehrheiten in vielen Bundesländern wäre es imho aber eine sehr riskante Strategie. Die klassische Stärke der Linken sind Direktmandate in strukturschwachen/im Niedergang befindlichen Regionen, nicht ganze Bundesländer.




> Fakt bleibt jedenfalls, daß die politische Stimmung im Land dann wesentlich leichter durch die Regierung mit anderen Mitteln als ihrem direkten Regierungshandeln zu beeinflussen wäre.



Wie gesagt: Das hängt von der Umsetzung der "demokratischen Einflussnahme" ab. Wenn es sich um eine direkt-demokratische Lösung handelt, gäbe es keine Steigerung des Einflusses (ggf. sogar eine Verringerung, auch wenn es derzeit nur sehr wenig Einfluss gibt, den man verlieren könnte).



> Das ist meiner Meinung prinzipiell abzulehnen. Natürlich kann man dazu stehen, wie man will. Nur finde ich das eben nicht gut.



Das ist auch durchaus nachzuvollziehen.



> Ich kann Dir nicht ganz folgen. Du meinst, es würden dann durch die Medien weniger Leute hinters Licht geführt, aber es gäbe mehr Personen, die versuchen, durch die Medien ihre Agenda durchzudrücken?



Ja, das war die Aussage - ich weise aber daraufhin, dass sie eher sarkastisch gemeint war:
In unserem derzeitigen System liegt die Macht über die Medien bei einigen wenigen Personen. Programmdirektoren bei den öffentlich rechtlichen (deren Herkunft mir vollkommen schleierhaft ist. Durch Kompetenz qualifizieren sie sich eher nicht. Durch politische Standpunkte aber scheinbar auch nicht. Finanzierung ist eh unabhängig. ???) sowie Eigentümer bei der Vielzahl an Privatmedien. Gibt man die Medienkontrolle in die Hand einer demokratischen Instanz, so würde diese Macht auf die Mehrheit der Wahlbeteiligten (bzw. deren Vertreter) übergehen. Es ist zwar nicht damit zu rechnen, dass die für eine neutrale, objektivere Ausrichtung sorgen - aber die Verhältniss von Leuten, die Medien manipulieren, zu Leuten, die durch Medien manipuliert werden, hat sich ein bißchen gebessert 



> Der Begriff ist so schwammig und wird von linksaußen auf soviele Strukturen angewendet, daß er in der Tat völlig beliebig ist.



Der Begriff ist unabhängig von seiner Verwendung durch linke nie scharf abgegrenzt worden. Er wurde maßgeblich von 1-2 Gruppierungen geprägt, die ihn auf sich selbst anwendeten - in ihrer damaligen Form aber nicht mehr anzutreffen sind und z.T. ihren eigenen Idealen nicht gerecht wurden. Über die Zahl der Eigenschaften, die eine moderne Gruppierung/... mit ihnen gemein haben haben muss, um "faschistisch" zu sein, gab es nie einen Konsens.




> Erstaunen muß in dem Zusammenhang auch, daß in der Bundesrepublik heutzutage wirklich überhaupt gar nichts "faschistisch" im eigentlichen Sinne ist.



Nunja. Es gibt einige Gruppierungen, die sich klar zu den Regimen und Idealen bekennen, die den Begriff "Faschismus" geprägt haben. Aufgrund bestehnder gesetzlicher Einschränkungen können die eine sehr enige Definition des Begriffes natürlich nicht erfüllen, aber da muss man sich imho mit dem Vorwurf rechnen, "im eigentlichen Sinne" absichtlich zu eng zu fassen, um Probleme unter den Tisch kehren bzw. Passivität gegen hochbrisante Situationen decken zu wollen.
Derartige Gruppierungen sind in einigen der Regionen, in denen die Linke eine größere Rolle spielt, stark vertreten.




> Wie das nach der Vorstellung der Linken ablaufen soll, kann man natürlich nur vermuten. Ich nehme auch hier an, daß eben jede Vereinigung, die auch nur ansatzweise in den Verdacht kommt, (rechts)konservativer Natur zu sein, sofort verboten werden soll.



Das ist wiederum sehr spekulativ. Selbst die SED hat eine "National-Demokratische Partei Deutschland" nicht verboten und die hat sich (trotz -?- späteren Aufgangs in der FDP) anfangs aus ex-NSDAP-Mitgliedern rekrutiert.
('türlich hatte die SED andere Methoden, als die Linke sie auch nur anstrebt. Aber auch andere Motive)



> Damit löst man das Problem natürlich auch ganz gut, was den optischen Aspekt betrifft. Aber das ist freilich eine rein kosmetische Maßnahme, die Rassismus an sich überhaupt nicht aufheben kann. Wenn ich rassistisch denke, denke ich ja nicht weniger rassistisch, bloß weil ich mich nicht mehr im Kegelclub mit meinen rassistischen Freunden treffen darf.



Es erschwert aber zumindest die Organisation und macht damit größere Aktionen unmöglich.



> Wenigstens war das wohl die Verfahrensweise in der DDR. Und wozu das führt, hat man ja wenige Jahre nach der Wende anschaulich in den Nachrichten bewundern dürfen. Denn wenn ich mich recht erinnere, waren die meisten Anschläge auf Asylbewerberheime ja wohl auf ostdeutschem Boden. Und das, nachdem dort 40 Jahre ein sozialistischer, antifaschistischer Staat bestanden hatte. Das kann also irgendwie nicht die Lösung des Problems sein.



Die Integration auch hochrangiger Nazis in hochrangige Posten der BRD war sicherlich der bessere Ansatz. Nach dem Verbot von KPD&Co gab es ja auch Massenausschreitungen und ... - uuups. Vielleicht ist es doch nicht so einfach?

Ich kenne ehrlich gesagt keine fundierten Untersuchungen zu den Wurzeln des Rechtsradikalismus in den neuen Bundesländern, aber alle Berichte die ich kenne, decken sich sehr gut mit meinen eigenen Beobachtungen, dass eine kausale Verknüpfung zwischen dem rasanten Anstieg der Ausländerzahlen und der massiven Verschlechterung der Lebensbedingungen, insbesondere der Situation am Arbeitsmarkt gesehen wird. Dass letztere vom eindringen ganz anderer Personen in die Wirtschaft geleitet wurde, scheinen einige nicht zu sehen (wollen).


----------



## Icejester (23. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das wiederum klingt spekulativ
> Was nicht heißt, dass die Linke nicht genau die gleiche Idee haben könnte. In anbetracht der z.T. sehr tief verwurzelten Unions-Mehrheiten in vielen Bundesländern wäre es imho aber eine sehr riskante Strategie. Die klassische Stärke der Linken sind Direktmandate in strukturschwachen/im Niedergang befindlichen Regionen, nicht ganze Bundesländer.



Was davon klingt denn spekulativ? Die Entwicklung der Linken Richtung Volkspartei, oder deren unter Umständen vielleicht geplante Einflußnahme über den Umweg des Bundesrates? Ersteres hat die Parteienforschung nachgewiesen. Wenn Du willst, kann ich Dir dafür auch Quellen nennen. Zweiteres ist in der Tat spekulativ, aber nach meinem Dafürhalten sehr gut möglich.

Die Stärke der Linken Direktmandate zu erlangen ist dabei auch unerheblich. Du denkst wahrscheinlich in Dimensionen einer BT-Wahl, oder? Bundesländer gewinnt man aber in Landtagswahlen. Und daß die Linke zumindest dazu in der Lage ist, dort einen so hohen Stimmenanteil zu erreichen, daß sie in die Landesregierung darf, hat sie ja in Berlin und Brandenburg schon bewiesen. In den meisten anderen ostdeutschen Bundesländern ist sie ebenfalls sehr stark und erzielte bei den letzten Wahlen selten Werte deutlich unter 20%, meist aber darüber.

Dazu kommt noch, daß sie die mit Abstand mitgliederstärkste und auch vermögendste deutsche Partei ist. Damit läßt sich auch im Wahlkampf verdammt viel reißen. Wir werden wenigstens im Osten für diese Leute in Zukunft wahrscheinlich eher bessere denn schlechtere Ergebnisse sehen.



> Wie gesagt: Das hängt von der Umsetzung der "demokratischen Einflussnahme" ab. Wenn es sich um eine direkt-demokratische Lösung handelt, gäbe es keine Steigerung des Einflusses (ggf. sogar eine Verringerung, auch wenn es derzeit nur sehr wenig Einfluss gibt, den man verlieren könnte).


Auf die politische Berichterstattung? Das stimmt wohl im Moment. Da scheint der Einfluß dieser Tage wahrlich nicht groß zu sein. Aber wie willst Du denn eine direkt-demokratische Einflußnahme in diesem Rahmen ausgestalten? Die Leute können ja schlecht darüber abstimmen, was sie am nächsten Tag in der Zeitung lesen wollen. So kann das nicht funktionieren, und so ist das auch ganz sicher nicht gedacht.



> Ja, das war die Aussage - ich weise aber daraufhin, dass sie eher sarkastisch gemeint war:
> In unserem derzeitigen System liegt die Macht über die Medien bei einigen wenigen Personen. Programmdirektoren bei den öffentlich rechtlichen (deren Herkunft mir vollkommen schleierhaft ist. Durch Kompetenz qualifizieren sie sich eher nicht. Durch politische Standpunkte aber scheinbar auch nicht. Finanzierung ist eh unabhängig. ???) sowie Eigentümer bei der Vielzahl an Privatmedien. Gibt man die Medienkontrolle in die Hand einer demokratischen Instanz, so würde diese Macht auf die Mehrheit der Wahlbeteiligten (bzw. deren Vertreter) übergehen. Es ist zwar nicht damit zu rechnen, dass die für eine neutrale, objektivere Ausrichtung sorgen - aber die Verhältniss von Leuten, die Medien manipulieren, zu Leuten, die durch Medien manipuliert werden, hat sich ein bißchen gebessert


Genau so eine mehr oder minder demokratische Instanz hast Du bei den öffentlich-rechlichen ja schon in Form der Rundfunkräte.
Und privaten Firmen kann man ja schlecht in ihr Handwerk reinreden, solange sie sich im Rahmen der Gesetze bewegen.



> Der Begriff ist unabhängig von seiner Verwendung durch linke nie scharf abgegrenzt worden. Er wurde maßgeblich von 1-2 Gruppierungen geprägt, die ihn auf sich selbst anwendeten - in ihrer damaligen Form aber nicht mehr anzutreffen sind und z.T. ihren eigenen Idealen nicht gerecht wurden. Über die Zahl der Eigenschaften, die eine moderne Gruppierung/... mit ihnen gemein haben haben muss, um "faschistisch" zu sein, gab es nie einen Konsens.


Stimmt. Und genau deswegen kann man das heute auch fast nur als politischen Kampfbegriff bezeichnen. Was "faschistisch" ist, gilt (zurecht) als böse. Wenn aber zunehmend immer mehr Dinge, Systeme, Gruppierungen etc., die immer weiter weg vom eigentlichen Faschismus sind, als solche - und somit für Klein-Lischen als "böse" - bezeichnet  werden, wird der Begriff in seiner Verwendung entwertet, weil er inhaltlich beliebig wird, und dient dann, wenn der Kampf gegen den Faschismus als höchst anständiges politisches Ziel verkauft wird, als ganz legaler Weg, unbequeme Opposition elegant loszuwerden.



> Nunja. Es gibt einige Gruppierungen, die sich klar zu den Regimen und Idealen bekennen, die den Begriff "Faschismus" geprägt haben. Aufgrund bestehnder gesetzlicher Einschränkungen können die eine sehr enige Definition des Begriffes natürlich nicht erfüllen, aber da muss man sich imho mit dem Vorwurf rechnen, "im eigentlichen Sinne" absichtlich zu eng zu fassen, um Probleme unter den Tisch kehren bzw. Passivität gegen hochbrisante Situationen decken zu wollen.
> Derartige Gruppierungen sind in einigen der Regionen, in denen die Linke eine größere Rolle spielt, stark vertreten.


Ja, nu, ich weiß wohl, was Du damit meinst, aber das sind nicht die Gruppierungen, die ich im Sinn habe, wenn ich sage, daß inflationär mit dem Begriff umgegangen wird. Ich denke eher an Institutionen, Körperschaften oder Gruppierungen wie
- die deutsche Polizei
- div. Vereine oder private Zusammenschlüsse, die bspw. nur eine bestimmte Gruppe von Leuten beitreten lassen (an sich aber völlig harmlos und politisch überhaupt nicht positioniert sind, z.B. Junggesellenvereine)
- Behörden, die geltende Gesetze durchsetzen, deren Gültigkeit aber nunmal leider einer Minderheit (in manchen Gegenden vll. auch der Mehrheit) der Bevölkerung nicht in den Kram paßt
- Firmen, die irgendwie nicht politisch korrekte Dinge herstellen oder verkaufen (z.B. Waffen)

Alle davon werden mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit in entsprechenden linken Postillen mit dem Etikett "faschistisch" versehen. Ihnen rundheraus den Kampf zu erklären, fände ich allerdings nicht richtig. Obwohl man da sicher wieder geteilter Auffassung sein kann.



> Das ist wiederum sehr spekulativ. Selbst die SED hat eine "National-Demokratische Partei Deutschland" nicht verboten und die hat sich (trotz -?- späteren Aufgangs in der FDP) anfangs aus ex-NSDAP-Mitgliedern rekrutiert.


Nach dem Krieg war die FDP tatsächlich ein NSDAP-Sammelbecken. Das ist auch in Westdeutschland nichts neues.



> ('türlich hatte die SED andere Methoden, als die Linke sie auch nur anstrebt. Aber auch andere Motive)


Da im Nachkriegsdeutschland auf beiden Seiten der Grenze es nicht eben einfach war, ausreichend fähige Leute zu finden, die überhaupt gar keine NSDAP-Vergangenheit hatten, wäre auch ein Verbot jeglicher Organisation, die solche Leute aufzuweisen hatte, reichlich schwierig geworden. Immerhin hätte sich die SED dann auch selbst verbieten müssen. Die haben genug hoch- und höchstrangige Nazikader an führenden Positionen in ihren Reihen gehabt. Eine Entnazifizierung hat dort überhaupt sowieso nie stattgefunden.



> Die Integration auch hochrangiger Nazis in hochrangige Posten der BRD war sicherlich der bessere Ansatz. Nach dem Verbot von KPD&Co gab es ja auch Massenausschreitungen und ... - uuups. Vielleicht ist es doch nicht so einfach?


Siehe oben. In der DDR war das eher deutlich unappetitlicher als in der Bundesrepublik.


> Ich kenne ehrlich gesagt keine fundierten Untersuchungen zu den Wurzeln des Rechtsradikalismus in den neuen Bundesländern, aber alle Berichte die ich kenne, decken sich sehr gut mit meinen eigenen Beobachtungen, dass eine kausale Verknüpfung zwischen dem rasanten Anstieg der Ausländerzahlen und der massiven Verschlechterung der Lebensbedingungen, insbesondere der Situation am Arbeitsmarkt gesehen wird. Dass letztere vom eindringen ganz anderer Personen in die Wirtschaft geleitet wurde, scheinen einige nicht zu sehen (wollen).


Moooment. In den rechtesten Gegenden wohnen die wenigsten Ausländer. Allerdings nicht, weil sie dort vertrieben worden wären, sondern weil sie nie da waren. Die Theorie, daß massenhafter Zustrom von Ausländern damit was mit einer Zunahme rechtsextremer Gesinnung zu tun haben könnte, ist inzwischen ziemlich eindeutig widerlegt.
Arbeitslosigkeit und geringer Bildungsstand sind allerdings statistisch relevant, wenn es um die Erklärung ernsthaft rechtsradikaler Einstellungen geht.


----------



## schub97 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*



Icejester schrieb:


> Siehe oben. In der DDR war das eher deutlich unappetitlicher als in der Bundesrepublik.



In der DDR gab es wenigstens noch Regeln.Man musste arbeiten sonst gabs kein Kindergeld und sogar Gefägnis.Man wurde,wenn keine Stelle für den gewollten Job frei war,einfach zugeteilt. Nicht son rumgeiere mit den Hartz 4-Empfänger die zu faul sind,wenigstens nach ner Arbeit suchen.Und meine damit nicht alle.

Was habt ihr bloß alle gegen Kommunismus?Seit ihr alle Mehrverdiener und habt Angst das ihr weniger verdient?Anders kann ichs mir nicht erklären.

Echt Schade,dass die niemand das Werk Von Marx und Engels weitergeführt hat.

Bevor ihr wieder sagt ich hätte keine Ahnung von der DDR,möchte ich ich an die Begrifflichkeit "Mündliche Überlieferung" erinnern.

Lg schub97


----------



## Riot_deluxe (24. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*



schub97 schrieb:


> In der DDR gab es wenigstens noch Regeln.Man musste arbeiten sonst gabs kein Kindergeld und sogar Gefägnis.
> Lg schub97



Man schub97, nicht schon wieder so unqualifizierte Aussagen.

Die DDR war ein faschistoides Regime und hatte mit linken Zielen genauso wenig am Hut wie mit Demokratie und trotzdem haben sie sich sozialistisch und demokratisch genannt. Probiere mal eine DDR-Fahne auf einer Veranstaltung der Partei Die Linke herauszuholen, sie würden sie dir abnehmen. Oder probiere es mal auf einer radikalen linken Demo, da würde es sogar paar hinter die Löffel geben.


----------



## schub97 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

Sagte ich das ich die DDR zurückholen will?Sagte ich das die Linken die mit der DDR vergleichbar sind?Nein.UND ES GAB NIE EINEN RICHTIGEN KOMMUNISMUS UDN WIRD IHN AUCH NIE GEBEN.China sagt auch es sei ein kommunistisches Land.Was wra dnen letztes Jahr?proteste von Muslimen---->wurdne von Polizei getötet.

Ich vertshe eins nicht.Viele Redne von einem mindestlohn,aber sind gegen kommunismus.Sie wiedersprechen sich selbst,denn das ist einer der Grundbausteine des Kommunismus.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*



> In der DDR gab es wenigstens noch Regeln.Man musste arbeiten sonst gabs kein Kindergeld und sogar Gefägnis.Man wurde,wenn keine Stelle für den gewollten Job frei war,einfach zugeteilt. Nicht son rumgeiere mit den Hartz 4-Empfänger die zu faul sind,wenigstens nach ner Arbeit suchen.Und meine damit nicht alle.
> 
> Was habt ihr bloß alle gegen Kommunismus?Seit ihr alle Mehrverdiener und habt Angst das ihr weniger verdient?Anders kann ichs mir nicht erklären.
> 
> ...


 


Autsch! Jetzt muss ich doch noch mal ran. 
So etwas kann man einfach nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen.

Aaaalso:
Die DDR hat mit dem Kommunismus in etwa soviel gemein, wie die BRD mit Sozialismus. 
Ich habe nichts gg. Kommunismus so es ihn evtl. jemals geben wird (wahrscheinlich notwendigerweise sogar einmal geben muss), aber ich habe sehr wohl etwas gegen den Unrechtsstaat DDR und andere Unrechtsstaaten, die sich unter dem Deckmäntelchen sozialer Ideen etabliert haben und hatten und ich spreche hier nicht von "mündlicher Überlieferung" sondern von *"real Erlebtem"*!!

Und ja, auch wenn es Dinge gab, die konkret gute Ansätze hatten, so waren eben diese jedoch mit anderen Dingen, die komplett an den Menschenrechten vorbeiliefen, teuer erkauft. 
Dazu gehörten bspw. auch deine hier gelobten "Regeln". Die Regulierungen und die Konsequenzen bei Missachtung selbiger gehören zu großen Teilen eben in die Sparte der Beschneidung persönlicher Freiheit, Unterdrückung Andersdenkender, Unterdrückung von Regimekritik, fehlende Pressefreiheit, Generalverdacht und Gefangennahme der gesamten Bevölkerung und, damit zusammenhängend, systematische Spionage gegen selbige.
Auch sprechen wir in dem Zusammenhang von rechtswidrigen Handlungen, wie Sippenhaft, Kindesentziehung, Inhaftierungen, Entführung, Folter und sogar Tötungen aus einzig und allein dem Anlass, das der so malträtierte Bürger dieses Land verlassen wollte...


Marx und Engels wären in der DDR vermutlich enteignet und wahrscheinlich verhaftet worden, wenn sie zu der Zeit gelebt hätten, denn abgesehen von der grauen marx´schen Theorie, war die ideologische Dogmatik in der DDR eher stalinistischer Prägung.

Das ist jetzt nur ein *wirklich gut gemeinter Tip*: Mach dich bitte erst mal schlau (denn du hast wirklich keine Ahnung von der DDR) und beschränke dich dabei nicht nur auf Erzählungen aus einer Richtung. Lies nach. Es gibt genügend objektive Quellen im Netz. Frage auch in die andere Richtung, denn auch wenn es abgedroschen klingt: jede Medaille hat zwei Seiten:
Es gab in der DDR sowohl Arbeitslose als auch s.g. "asoziale Elemente", es gab Nutten im Staatsdienst, es gab Orgien im Regierungsviertel, maßlose Dekadenz der Staatsführung und ebenso fast unaussprechliche Armut. Es gab Nutznießer, Mitläufer, Kritiker, Gegner. Und nicht immer waren diese Gruppen unbedingt strikt voneinander abgegrenzt sondern es ganb fließende Übergänge und Wandel in den Zeiten.

Dein Beitrag hier zeigt mir, dass es unwahrscheinlich wichtig ist, auch nach Jahrzehnten deutscher Vereinigung ebenso wie nach Ende des 2. WK nicht zu vergessen, immer wieder zu erinnern und niemals in der Aufmerksamkeit nachlassen zu dürfen und die ideologisch extremen Auswüchse egal welcher Coleur immer im Auge zu behalten.

Wie weit willst du (als vorgeblicher Linker) denn in der Bestrafung Arbeitsunwilliger gehen?
Nahrungsmittelmarken? Ausweisung? Gefängnis? Zwangsarbeit? Zuchthaus? Erschießung? 
Klare Regeln - klare Folgen! 

Denk mal drüber nach.



schub97 schrieb:


> Sagte ich das ich die DDR zurückholen will?....


Nein, aber du hast dort etablierte Methoden gerechtfertigt und gut gehießen. Das nennt sich Relativierung.




schub97 schrieb:


> Ich vertshe eins nicht.Viele Redne von einem mindestlohn,aber sind gegen kommunismus.Sie wiedersprechen sich selbst,denn das ist einer der Grundbausteine des Kommunismus.


 
Das eine hat mit dem anderen wieder nichts gemein.
Fangen wir mal mit dem Grundsätzlichen an: Kommunismus ? Wikipedia

alles andere würde jetzt zu weit führen, aber wenn du Fragen hast oder Antworten brauchst, kannst du mich gern per PM kontaktieren.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

Sorry f. Doppel


----------



## DaStash (24. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

Kann mal bitte jemand die Debatte posten um die es ja hier geht? Im Startpost funktioniert der Link nicht und der Threadersteller reagiert ja nicht. 

MfG


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

DIE LINKE: Programmentwurf


----------



## schub97 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

Ich werde mir deinen beitrag zu Herzen nehmen und mich aml durchlesen.Wenn es in Zukunft in einem politischem Thema um die DDR(oder andere Vergangenheit) geht,mich raushalten.

Mein Schlusswort lautet voerst:Ich würde nie die DDR zurückholen wollen,dort gab es Unterdrückung vom Obst bis zur Freiheit.Das man das Freiheitsabkommen von Helsinki verheimlicht hat war das wohl schlimmste.Meine Mutter war eine der glücklichen und hat in einer Bücherei-in der dieses Buch nicht entfernt wurde-sich dieses Buch ausgeliehen.Sie ging zum,ich nenns jetzt mal bürgermeisteramt,und sagte das sie ein Recht auf Freiheit hätte.Am nächsten waren die anderen Exemplare verschwunden.Aber sie bekam,weil sie sehr lange darum kämpfte,ein jahr später den ausreiseantrag.

Zu meiner Arbeitslosenmeinung:Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen sie zu foltenr oder sontsiges.Ich würde ganz einfach,für die sich um einen Job bemühen einen Bonus einsetzten und die gelder der "faulen" entsprechend senken.

Sollten sich heir zu neue Kommentare ergeben,werde ich sie lesen aber nciht antworten 

Lg schub97


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

Mir ist jeder recht, der sich hier (oder auch generell) an der politischen Diskussion beteiligt. Ich will dir auch gar nicht deine persönliche Meinung nehmen. Nur finde ich es besser, wenn man sich vorher zu den Themen etwas tiefgründiger informiert, damit die Diskussion auch für alle einen Nutzen bringt. Auch finde ich gut, dass du dir überhaupt erst mal Gedanken machst, da bist du schon gegenüber vielen anderen, nicht nur deiner Generation, im Vorteil. Warum solltest du also hier nicht mehr antworten? Nur eben vorher etwas mehr informieren.

Deine Mutter scheint Glück gehabt zu haben, dass ihrem Ausreiseantrag nach so relativ kurzer Zeit stattgegeben wurde.
In der Mehrzahl der Fälle wurde die Ausreise erst gar nicht (oder erst nach bedeutend längerer Zeit) genehmigt oder die Antragsteller waren Repressalien für sich oder Familienangehörige ausgesetzt, bzw. wurden nach der erfolgten Ausreise  in der Heimat zurückgebliebene Familienangehörigen drangsaliert, permanent bespitzelt und in Belangen des täglichen Lebens benachteiligt.

Zu den Arbeitslosen:
Wie hoch setzt du denn den Prozentsatz an, der wirklich nicht arbeiten gehen will (also von vornherein und aus Überzeugung)? Und wer soll feststellen, auf wen dies zutrifft und wie viel willst du denen, die das selber angeben letztendlich von dem jetzigen Regelsatz abknapsen?
Das ist ein sehr schwieriges Feld, zumal wir in einer Solidargemeinschaft leben, was schon im Grundgesetz verankert ist. Da kann man sich nicht so einfach aus der Verantwortung ziehen, wenn niemand benachteiligt werden soll, selbst wenn er die Benachteiligung selber verschuldet hat.


----------



## schub97 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*

Ich wollte ja nicht mehr antworten aber:Ich weiß das du mir meine Persöhnliche Meinung nicht nehmen willst,doch wenn ich mich durchlese wird sie sich immer mal wieder ändern und dann gerät alles durcheinander.


Lg schub97


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*



Icejester schrieb:


> Was davon klingt denn spekulativ?





> Die ..., oder deren unter Umständen vielleicht geplante Einflußnahme ...



Falls das noch nicht als Antwort ausreicht, möchte ich noch ergänzen, dass du nicht nur von der "unter Umständen" "vielleicht" "geplanten" Einflußnahme gesprochen hast, sondern auch über die von dir dahinter erwarteten Motivationen und das es insgesamt um eine Einflußnahme geht, deren Art du der Linken unterstellst, die aber nirgendwo dokumentiert ist.
Ich möchte nicht anzweifeln, dass einige Schritte in dieser Kette von "Unterstellung"->"unter Umständen"->"vielleicht"->"geplant"->"wegen"->"um X zu erreichen" durchaus logisch sind und z.T. sogar mit Indizien untermauert werden können, aber solange du nicht geheime Treffen hochrangiger Parteimitglieder belauscht hast (oder selbst ein solches bist), bezeichne ich das ganze mal als "Spekulation" 
(die Alternative wäre "Hellseherei")



> Du denkst wahrscheinlich in Dimensionen einer BT-Wahl, oder?



Nein. Ich denke in Dimensionen von "Regierung der Bundesrepublik". Der von dir dargelegte Mechanismus der Entdemokratisierung durch gestiegenenen Einfluss der Parlamente funktioniert eben nur auf einer Ebene, auf der der Bundesrat eine Rolle spielt. Alle anderen Parlamente (Anm.: Ob der Bundesrat überhaupt als solches zu bezeichnen ist, kann man diskutieren - kann man aber auch lassen) werden direkt gewählt und eine Stärkung dieser Parlamente wäre somit eine Stärkung der Demokratie (da die Regierungen, die im Gegenzug geschwächt werden, nicht direkt demokratisch legitimiert sind)



> Dazu kommt noch, daß sie die mit Abstand mitgliederstärkste und auch vermögendste deutsche Partei ist.



Ist sie das? Interessant
Das würde ihr nach kapitalistischen Maßstäben ja die höchste Wirtschaftskompetenz zusprechen  




> Auf die politische Berichterstattung?



Jegliche Form von Medieninhalten.



> Das stimmt wohl im Moment. Da scheint der Einfluß dieser Tage wahrlich nicht groß zu sein. Aber wie willst Du denn eine direkt-demokratische Einflußnahme in diesem Rahmen ausgestalten? Die Leute können ja schlecht darüber abstimmen, was sie am nächsten Tag in der Zeitung lesen wollen. So kann das nicht funktionieren, und so ist das auch ganz sicher nicht gedacht.
> 
> Genau so eine mehr oder minder demokratische Instanz hast Du bei den öffentlich-rechlichen ja schon in Form der Rundfunkräte.



Eben nicht. Denn diese werden nicht demokratisch gewählt. Das zu ändern wäre die einfachste und naheliegenste Maßnahme, die dieses Schlagwort im Linken Wahlprogramm erfüllen würde.



> Und privaten Firmen kann man ja schlecht in ihr Handwerk reinreden, solange sie sich im Rahmen der Gesetze bewegen.



Im Rahmen der Gesetze eines sozialistischen Staates könnte man das durchaus... 

Aber auch im Rahmen unserer Gesetze gibt es eine ganze Menge Möglichkeiten. Stichwort: Verbreitung von Unwahrheiten.
Verschärft man zusätzlich die Regelungen für Werbung -sowohl was die Art von Werbung angeht, als auch der Grad an Schönrederei, der erlaubt ist-, könnte man den Privatsendern in ihrer heutigen, opulenten Form, zudem die Existenzgrundlage entziehen. Da gerade (auch-nur-etwas-bessere) Nachrichten ziemlich teuer sind (man braucht Korrespondenten - oder muss teuer einkaufen), könnte das mittelfristig z.B. zu einer TV-Landschaft führen, die nur noch eine handvoll Privatsender kennt, die ihr Program zudem ausschließlich aus Unterhaltungssendungen aufbauen. 
Denn ein Fernsehsender, der nur noch die Wahrheit senden darf, der überlebt auch (gerade) im freien Kapitalismus nicht lange.



> Stimmt. Und genau deswegen kann man das heute auch fast nur als politischen Kampfbegriff bezeichnen. Was "faschistisch" ist, gilt (zurecht) als böse. Wenn aber zunehmend immer mehr Dinge, Systeme, Gruppierungen etc., die immer weiter weg vom eigentlichen Faschismus sind, als solche - und somit für Klein-Lischen als "böse" - bezeichnet  werden, wird der Begriff in seiner Verwendung entwertet, weil er inhaltlich beliebig wird, und dient dann, wenn der Kampf gegen den Faschismus als höchst anständiges politisches Ziel verkauft wird, als ganz legaler Weg, unbequeme Opposition elegant loszuwerden.
> 
> Ja, nu, ich weiß wohl, was Du damit meinst, aber das sind nicht die Gruppierungen, die ich im Sinn habe, wenn ich sage, daß inflationär mit dem Begriff umgegangen wird. Ich denke eher an Institutionen, Körperschaften oder Gruppierungen wie
> - die deutsche Polizei
> ...



Ich stimme dir durchaus zu, dass der Begriff heute inflationär gebraucht wird - und das natürlich nicht gerade von Neonazis. Aber nach meiner Beobachtung auch nicht in den höheren Rängen der Linken. Deswegen halte ich es für etwas gewagt, aus den "Faschismus" ""Definitionen"" einiger Linksradikaler und einer (bei angemessener Definition berechtigten Forderung) der Linken einen Strick zu drehen. Das wäre, als würde man der FDP Fremdenfeindlichkeit vorwerfen, wenn sie mehr Arbeit fordert, nur weil Neonazis mit ähnlichen Forderungen die Ausweisung von eingebürgerten Ausländern fordern.
Kann natürlich richtig sein. Muss es aber nicht. Und im Zweifelsfall für den Angeklagten. (Selbst wenns die FDP ist  )




> Nach dem Krieg war die FDP tatsächlich ein NSDAP-Sammelbecken. Das ist auch in Westdeutschland nichts neues.
> 
> Da im Nachkriegsdeutschland auf beiden Seiten der Grenze es nicht eben einfach war, ausreichend fähige Leute zu finden, die überhaupt gar keine NSDAP-Vergangenheit hatten, wäre auch ein Verbot jeglicher Organisation, die solche Leute aufzuweisen hatte, reichlich schwierig geworden. Immerhin hätte sich die SED dann auch selbst verbieten müssen. Die haben genug hoch- und höchstrangige Nazikader an führenden Positionen in ihren Reihen gehabt. Eine Entnazifizierung hat dort überhaupt sowieso nie stattgefunden.
> 
> Siehe oben. In der DDR war das eher deutlich unappetitlicher als in der Bundesrepublik.



Äh: Auch wenn ich meinen (westdeutschen) Schulbüchern glauben schenken darf, dann wurde die Entnazifizierung in der DDR um ein vielfaches härter und gründlicher betrieben, als in der BRD. Persilscheine gabs da nicht, dafür um so mehr Entlassungen von Beamten auf alle Ebenen, Umstrukturierung, Verbote von bedenklichen Vereinen, Enteignung von Nazi-Profiteuren,...
Vieles davon war natürlich nur im Rahmen von Maßnahmen möglich, die auch nicht-Nazis trafen, aber gerade zu Anfang ging man sehr resolut gegen diejenigen vor, die einen 5 Jahre vorher noch vergasen wollten (Sozialisten und Kommunisten standen bekanntermaßen mit Juden auf einer Stufe). Irgendwann wurde das zwar schlagartig eingestellt (vermutlich, als man gemerkt hat, dass man die eine Hälfte der Leute mit Erfahrung nicht feuern sollte, wenn die andere Hälfte sich bessere Jobs außerhalb des Landes gesucht hat), aber unterm Strich sollte die Bilanz auch noch einige Jahrzehnte später deutlich besser aussehen, als die der BRD.
[/Offtopic]



> Moooment. In den rechtesten Gegenden wohnen die wenigsten Ausländer. Allerdings nicht, weil sie dort vertrieben worden wären, sondern weil sie nie da waren. Die Theorie, daß massenhafter Zustrom von Ausländern damit was mit einer Zunahme rechtsextremer Gesinnung zu tun haben könnte, ist inzwischen ziemlich eindeutig widerlegt.
> Arbeitslosigkeit und geringer Bildungsstand sind allerdings statistisch relevant, wenn es um die Erklärung ernsthaft rechtsradikaler Einstellungen geht.



Ich sage nicht, dass die hohe Anzahl von Ausländern dazu führt. Ich sage, dass die Verschlechterung von Lebensbedingungen und das zeitgleiche Auftauchen von Ausländern dazu führt. Die Anzahl ist erstmal egal, es mussten nur genug sein, damit sie jedem ab und zu begegnen (also deutlich mehr, als es in der DDR gab) - den Rest erledigt die Phantasie. Vermutlich sind geringere Zahlen sogar von Vorteil, denn sie verhindern, dass man "Die" tatsächlich kennenlernen oder ihre Dienste zu schätzen wissen könnte. Es ist leichter, "faschistisch" zu werden, wenn der Vietnamese am Bahnhof mit seinen illegalen Zigaretten dicke Kohle macht, als wenn man feststellen muss, dass der libanesische Gemüsehändler in der Straße der einzige ist, bei dem nicht immer die Hälfte vergammelt ist und der Türke einfach den leckeren Döner macht.

[/offtopic2]





schub97 schrieb:


> Sagte ich das ich die DDR zurückholen will?Sagte ich das die Linken die mit der DDR vergleichbar sind?Nein.UND ES GAB NIE EINEN RICHTIGEN KOMMUNISMUS UDN WIRD IHN AUCH NIE GEBEN.China sagt auch es sei ein kommunistisches Land.Was wra dnen letztes Jahr?proteste von Muslimen---->wurdne von Polizei getötet.



Ich denke nach obigem Post kann ich hier nicht alzu fest auf "Ontopic" pochen, aber auf eine angemessene Form der Postings kann ich sicherlich bestehen und ich denke nicht, dass ich mich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehne, wenn ich androhe, alle künftigen Posts zu löschen, die gar keinen Bezug auf die Linke nehmen.
Threads zum Thema "was in der DDR besser war", "Arbeitlosigkeit",... haben wir hier andere.


----------



## JePe (25. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist sie das? Interessant
> Das würde ihr nach kapitalistischen Maßstäben ja die höchste Wirtschaftskompetenz zusprechen



Bei oberflaechlich(st)er Betrachtung vielleicht. Tatsaechlich ruehrt der Umstand eher aus einem schwindelnden Mass an krimineller Energie. Ich zitiere mich mal selber:

Die "Arbeitsgruppe zum Schutz des Vermoegens der SED/PDS" hat Betraege verschwinden lassen, die so manchen Lehman-Banker  neidisch erblassen lassen duerfte: Spenden teils in Millionenhoehe an  Anglertreffs, fingierte Mahnschreiben aus dem Ausland ("Putnik") und  eine sehr grosszuegige Darlehensvergabe. Im ersten Halbjahr 1990 hat die  PDS ihr Geldvermoegen von 9,5 auf 3,5 Milliarden DDR-Mark geschrumpft;  uebrige Sachwerte (Inventar, Fuhrpark etc) verloren von 0,5 Milliarden  auf 4 Millionen. Untersuchungskommissionen haben Konten u. a. in der  Schweiz und Liechtenstein gefunden - Laender, die fuer die LINKE heute  eine Achse des Boesen bilden. Ihre Immobilien wies die PDS mit einem  Wert von 642 Millionen aus (was bereits beachtlich ist), Schaetzungen  gingen dagegen von ca. 10 Milliarden aus. Um so bemerkenswerter, dass immer noch so viel uebrig ist.

Der damalige Schatzmeister ist heute uebrigens (scheidender) Bundesgeschaeftsfuehrer.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh: Auch wenn ich meinen (westdeutschen) Schulbüchern glauben schenken  darf, dann wurde die Entnazifizierung in der DDR um ein vielfaches  härter und gründlicher betrieben, als in der BRD.



Das ist eine Definitionsfrage und aehnlich relativ wie "faschistisch". Wenn man die Oefen noch eine Weile hat laufen lassen und nunmehr die ... sagen wir "entsorgt" hat, die sie vorher bedient haben, ist das nicht unbedingt dass, was ich mir unter "Entnazifizierung" vorstelle, sondern nur ein Austausch von Braun durch Rot. Systeme und Insignien hat man, von ein paar optischen Retuschen abgesehen, weitgehend beibehalten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Threads zum Thema "was in der DDR besser war", "Arbeitlosigkeit",...  haben wir hier andere.



 Einen LINKE-Thread hatten wir auch schon.


----------



## Icejester (25. März 2010)

*AW: Entwurf für ein Programm der Partei DIE LINKE*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein. Ich denke in Dimensionen von "Regierung der Bundesrepublik". Der von dir dargelegte Mechanismus der Entdemokratisierung durch gestiegenenen Einfluss der Parlamente funktioniert eben nur auf einer Ebene, auf der der Bundesrat eine Rolle spielt. Alle anderen Parlamente (Anm.: Ob der Bundesrat überhaupt als solches zu bezeichnen ist, kann man diskutieren - kann man aber auch lassen) werden direkt gewählt und eine Stärkung dieser Parlamente wäre somit eine Stärkung der Demokratie (da die Regierungen, die im Gegenzug geschwächt werden, nicht direkt demokratisch legitimiert sind)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

